# WWE RAW 7/19 Discussion Thread: You can't see me



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

The fallout from Money in the bank.



> It had been WAAAAY too long, but John Cena is BACK!
> 
> The 16-time World Champion's jaw-dropping reemergence at WWE Money in the Bank sent shockwaves through the WWE Universe, and Cena will kick off Monday Night Raw to explain why he chose now to return.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416975746715750400


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

John Boy back on Monday Night Raw is a motivator that's for sure but then again so is a live crowd, I'm still enjoying the high of having a proper audience too.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

The Quintessential Mark said:


> John Boy back on Monday Night Raw is a motivator that's for sure but then again so is a live crowd, I'm still enjoying the high of having a proper audience too.


Agree this is definitely making me wanna tune in


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone hyped for the start of yet another totally meaningless and heatless Charlotte title reign? I’m sure we’ll hear the same shouty promo that we’ve heard for the past 8 years, exciting stuff! /s


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Who does Charlotte face since she has no opponent?

Can they drop the little girl from bliss already? It was good for the thunder dome because all the weird things that they did but come on now.

Tv is definitely going when bill returns. Nothing new under the sun with him. They could’ve gotten Lashley to face Steiner if Lesnar ain’t sign no deal.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jersey said:


> Who does Charlotte face since she has no opponent?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

tommo010 said:


>


Bury me alive


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

tommo010 said:


>


I've missed her so much


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lashley asked "Who's Next?" so I guess that confirms Goldberg.

Charlotte said in an interview earlier this year that she hasn't had a proper lengthy title reign in a long time so maybe she could be holding onto that title for a long while.

I'm actually excited for Raw tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I have skipped watching the past 2-3 RAWs (saw a few clips with Eva Marie and others) but this RAW tonight ill for sure be watching. Live crowd, build for Summer Slam begins and the eventual return of a certain wrestler (no, I am not talking about Goldberg). 

To me this RAW tonight is WWEs opportunity to get people to keep tuning in for more than an episode or two.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena is clearly showing up on RAW just for the sake of ratings. He is facing Reigns at SummerSlam so I don't expect him to set up a program with anyone on RAW.

Charlotte facing Rhea again at SummerSlam doesn't seems like what they will do, the feud was long enough already and Rhea tapped so it is not like the match ended in a way that would justify a rematch. There are supposed rumors of a debut tonight with some saying it may be Tessa Blanchard so we'll see. In anywise interested in seeing what Charlotte does next, if we get a Becky return for a Summer Slam match it would of course be amazing. Becky is sorely missed.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417142436799864834


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn, Eva is gorgeous.

Looking forward to this show, hoping for some good shit, pal.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Seeing Charlotte with a title on raw is too bad for me.cena vs roman again? Well wwe is doomed and we gonna have the noting match.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

justin waynes said:


> Seeing Charlotte with a title on raw is too bad for me.cena vs roman again? Well wwe is doomed and we gonna have the noting match.


Cena and Roman will be great, but they could always swerve us and do Cena/Lashley


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If Cena and Goldberg can't pop a rating, nothing can.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417182466381684743


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So the USA/WWE basically just sent this message about 2nites show with who kicks it off.....








​Should really save "Big Match JUAN" for that 3rd hour when #HinderJinder comes on & well you know the rest.......


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm expecting a huge rating bump for RAW, maybe 2.5 million


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight Cena, probably Goldberg. Maybe Becky?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Fingers crossed Jeff Hardy doesn't do the J.O.B. to some lowercard heel.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hope Oldberg gets booed out of the building!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder who could be interrupting this...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Unless they set up for a cena main event match, those ratings are going to drop off a cliff after the first hour


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder who could be interrupting this...


I've missed her adorable face


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> I've missed her adorable face


She has been sorely missed.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

I hope the NXT callup report is true!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

For this RAW mainly looking forward to the potential debut/returns we could be getting specially on the women's side. With Cena I am mostly just looking forward to see what he says about Reigns in his promo.

First live RAW in a while...let's see how it goes.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If they bring Becky back.......cringe, she can stay away for all I care. Jeff Hardy back with No More Words though!!!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

It's showtime !


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Dat Cena pop


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck yeah I'm so happy John is back.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

It seems so loud in there, crazy


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Man is getting a massive pop


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fans still love Cena.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chris22 said:


> Fans still love Cena.


This crowd is loud


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Cena addressing Pat, LOL


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Cena challenging Roman on RAW... does that mean brand split done for 5 weeks?

Or is this a wild card


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

They really blocked that out ? Lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Crowd pandering Cena is more entertaining than most on the roster these days.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

TheGoodCoach said:


> Cena challenging Roman on RAW... does that mean brand split done for 5 weeks?
> 
> Or is this a wild card


Cena is a free agent


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Cena must be loving this lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cena knows how to work the crowd like no other.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Was Cena not available Friday or lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> They really blocked that out ? Lol


Yea blocked out Cena saying it, but the crowd repeats it 5 more times tight after lmao. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Cena is a free agent


Roman isn't


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

jesus the disrespect the lashley having cena come out to challenge the other shows champ lol


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Trophies said:


> Was Cena not available Friday or lol


He's gonna be on SD too, he's a free agent


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Cena is so incredibly good. He's got control of a crowd like few others in the last 20 years. WWE should be embarrassed that he was misused so badly for so many years, that one of the most talented wrestlers they've had was a hate figure for so much of the audience.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Is he breaking Kayfabe?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RIDDLE!!!!!


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Ahhh so Cena is just the host of Raw, Hogan style


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena should be saying all this on Smackdown. Roman is not a Raw superstar.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

THIS IS AMAZING LMFAOOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Cena should have given him a powerslam.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cena badly exposes the rest of the roster. He's a star and an A class talent.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This is great LOL


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

It's pretty awesome to have Cena around. No matter how cheesy


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BRO


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> Cena should be saying all this on Smackdown. Roman is not a Raw superstar.


Oh he will be. Bet its more intense on there


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena basically buried Roman in two minutes. 

The stuff with Riddle was cringe, but overall decent segment to start the night.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> BRO


BROOOO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One thing we will never get is a heel Cena lol Oh well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Riddle being friends with both Orton and Cena, bro!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena endorsed Riddle, broooooo.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice to see Cena getting respect on here.


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

The Bro segment was cringe but at least he put Riddle over there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw needed star power bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Open Challenge? I like how Goldberg has not wrestled full time and just comes in and gets a match LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moist wanted? Lame


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fans had the luxury of shitting on Super Cena back in the day because their were other stars and elite talent they could get behind, like HBK, Undertaker, Batista, Edge, Triple H, CM Punk, etc. With the business barren of any real talent or starpower, Cena is going to have the people eating out of the palm of his hand.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh god Lashley's gonna maul Jeffrey Nero Hardy isn't he


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

America’s Moist Wanted lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

No entrance for Styles, fucks sake.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Surely the open challenge is someone like Kross debuting, with Goldberg coming out after.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wheres Orton?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i cant stand fucking Miz. fucking sucks lol


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Moist wanted lmfao


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Whoever came up with America's moist wanted needs a raise.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the crowd goes mild...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The drip stick is a great gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz is perhaps the worst annoyance on the entire roster. In fact, i'd rather see Dork Order over Miz.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I haven't heard the "ASSSHOOOOLE" chant in over a decade. The old fans came out tonight.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> The drip stick is a great gimmick.


Completely disagree lol


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Miz is perhaps the worst annoyance on the entire roster. In fact, i'd rather see Dork Order over Miz.


Lets not go that far lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight will be very interesting from a viewer standpoint. Raw has been stale and boring as fuck forever. Now its time to pick up the pace. They have over 2 and half hours, im curious how it changes vs the last entire year. So far so good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I somehow missed Omos on the apron... 🤔


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I haven't watched in about half a year, but the fat one of the Viking Experience definitely got fatter.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I haven't watched WWE in a while. I thought AJ Styles and omas were the Faces last night


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

RAW started good with John Cena cutting a promo -- basically laying the challenge down to Roman Reigns to defend his Universal Championship @ SummerSlam

Then..

Riddle shows up?

Please, Bobby Lashley, pound Riddle again.

The opening segment could have been just fine with no Riddle.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> I haven't watched WWE in a while. I thought AJ Styles and omas were the Faces last night


Nah, it’s just cause AJ is the greatest


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE lacks some good tag teams.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> One thing we will never get is a heel Cena lol Oh well.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404720357978689536


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Glad to see Cena take a shot at "Aknowledge Me". Yeah seriously that is a Diva demand.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No way he answers Lashleys challenge..is there?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404720357978689536


Yep, Cena was a heel younger years but the famous Cena we know wasn't. Perhaps oneday still? LOL


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 104532
> 
> 
> No way he answers Lashleys challenge..is there?


Kross without Scarlett would suck, those two are made for each other


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Kross without Scarlett would suck, those two are made for each other


No it wouldn't, they can both do perfectly fine on their own


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miz is hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They should have a shirt for Omos, call it "Omos This Tall." 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

John Morrison is ridiculously shredded. Guy works hard in the gym


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

dcruz said:


> No it wouldn't, they can both do perfectly fine on their own


Agree to disagree, I like Kross, but Scarlett fits Kross perfectly


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Boring, pointless


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The fans are like whos this guy? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

is Elias a face??


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Emmanuelle said:


> Miz is hilarious.


I've met him in person once, super nice guy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

More Elias/Ryker?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Morrison really feeling up on that knee. Hope he's okay.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I wanna see the crowd go crazy for Elias! WHO WANTS TO WALK WITH ELIAS!!!?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh ffs why is Ryker and Elias continuing? didn't Ryker beat him clean and definitely in the strap match?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh how many commercials does Shaq have


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404720357978689536


He must be anticipating Roman turning face.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Next up.. someone who will be future endeavoured by next year 🙄


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Bruh how many commercials does Shaq have


All the commercials


----------



## FearTheBliss (Jul 11, 2021)

Raw started out so well now its going to downhill fast.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryker gonna come out to DEAFENING silence. Lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh ffs why is Ryker and Elias continuing? didn't Ryker beat him clean and definitely in the strap match?


you'll see why in a second


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Agree to disagree, I like Kross, but Scarlett fits Kross perfectly


Nothing wrong with that, but Scarlett deserves a shot too and Kross will have a chance to prove he can be fine solo (I mean not like he needs to prove anything, we already know from his career lol)


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> is Elias a face??


Heel.









Elias: Profile, Career, Face/Heel Turns, Titles Won, Gimmick Evolution and Stats | Pro Wrestlers Database


Full wrestling profile of Elias, with Career History, Real Name, Height, Weight, Age, Face/Heel Turns, Titles Won, Finishers, Theme Songs, Tag Teams, appearance changes, and more.




www.thesmackdownhotel.com


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Becky is coming back in this Charlotte's coronation isn't?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Man they have fucked up Elias'


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans pretty much don't give a shit about him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, Cena was a heel younger years but the famous Cena we know wasn't. Perhaps oneday still? LOL


I know, I just like posting that theme. I haven't really been a Cena fan since.

*Off-topic: KOFI, LET GO OF THAT DAMN BRIEFCASE!!!!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417276530506584067


----------



## FearTheBliss (Jul 11, 2021)

dcruz said:


> Nothing wrong with that, but Scarlett deserves a shot too and Kross will have a chance to prove he can be fine solo (I mean not like he needs to prove anything, we already know from his career lol)


if Scarlett had her tna gimmick she would be mad over when she debuts on the main roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well lets see how this match goes. Hope it is good.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wooooooooooooooooo yessssssssssss


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who's the heel? LMFAO!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417281944476323840

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Butt_Soup said:


> Becky is coming back in this Charlotte's coronation isn't?


That's what is best for business.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why have they made this an actual match thats used over and over again? its so fucking stupid. For no reason just violins and instruments everywhere, why? cause Elias plays a guitar? I could understand guitars everywhere, but drums? gongs? violins? music stands? why?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

jesus another one of these stupid ass matches


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ryker is shredded


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ryker honestly could be a great mid carder if he had a shred of personality.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Honestly, I don't give a fuck about this Elias/Ryker feud.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So who's the heel? LMFAO!


Jason Ryker high fiving fans. Lol, I'm lost


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

dcruz said:


> Nothing wrong with that, but Scarlett deserves a shot too and Kross will have a chance to prove he can be fine solo (I mean not like he needs to prove anything, we already know from his career lol)


I just like them together, gonna feel weird. Hope Scarlett gets treated well


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

troyag93 said:


> Jason Ryker high fiving fans. Lol, I'm lost


I don't think the WWE knows who is the heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett says hello LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> I don't think the WWE knows who is the heel


Thats what i saw he was high fiving fans. Too funny.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This match is actually entertaining, NGL


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Hardcore matches without headshots will never look right. The way they constantly bend over and expose their backs to weapon strikes is so contrived, it's so obvious they're co-operating.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Symphony of destruction isn't so bad actually


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Thats what i saw he was high fiving fans. Too funny.


Maybe he turned face mid-match, giving the Big Show a run for his money


----------



## FearTheBliss (Jul 11, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Man they have fucked up Elias'


Elias has had more face/heelturns then the bigshow. Its hard to keep track what he is now lol.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They need to stop giving every match a commercial break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> Hardcore matches without headshots will never look right. The way they constantly bend over and expose their backs to weapon strikes is so contrived, it's so obvious they're co-operating.


I mean i get no chair shots, but why the fuck can't they do headshots with flimsy thin wooded fake instruments? Did he seriously have to do a back shot with a tiny fake guitar?


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> I don't think the WWE knows who is the heel


Heel is Elias
Face is Ryker.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If you've been following the story then you'd know that they are pushing Ryker as the face. I've been really enjoying Ryker and think he's been doling well.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Were the ads always like this? I wonder how the ratings would be if they sorted out this problem


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yo CHUCKY getting his own TV show? Gotta watch that


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How can you have a Symphony of Destruction match and not play this in the background?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417277134180167680


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chris22 said:


> If you've been following the story then you'd know that they are pushing Ryker as the face. I've been really enjoying Ryker and think he's been doling well.


This is my first time watching RAW in a long time, thanks for letting us know lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Will this feud end once Ryker has 5 wins over Elias? whats the number its gonna take exactly? the babyface has already defeated the heel ffs, but they're still having matches, i don't get it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryker kinda looks like Batista after he lost a lot of muscle mass.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This been fun for a mid card feud/match


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

The fans are engaged, they're doing something right


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats a big ass instrument


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Missed opportunity to not put the key cover up and the ref counted on the keys.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This is very entertaining LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far so good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Elias should win but at this point, who cares lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ryker is in great shape though, he looks amazing.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Elias should win but at this point, who cares lol


These guys are actually putting on a show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BLOOD! YES


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Business just picked up! Great match!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

COLOR!!!!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I gotta say the piano and giant cello as weapons is different


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias always gets fucked up in these matches lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So i still have no clue who the heel is lmfao i guess they're trying to pull an AEW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good match, but felt unnecessary.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Elias was happy that he didn't have to take the Cello bump this time! The crowd is eating this up, not gonna lie.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok this feud should be done now, Ryker has defeated Elias in 2 back to back gimmick matches.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Elias bleeding and big suplex off the top through the tables. Ryker picks up another win over Elias.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Those guys just put on a match! That was fantastic


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

That was the most I've enjoyed an Elias match in years at least.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good match

I’d like to see more Ryker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a nice finish.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Decent match actually, just not invested in this feud/Ryker


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417285650370506757

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Props to both men, Ryker has star potential


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonya looks fine as fuck. Hot lesbian mamacita


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These two guys should just kiss makeup and be a tag team


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

That was a fun match between Elias and Jaxson Ryker. I feel bad for Elias though he took a beating and looked hurt. Hopefully not injured.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> These two guys should just kiss makeup and be a tag team


Eh, whatever floats your boat. I don't think she's all that good looking lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No handouts on Raw? Goldberg says hi


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Raw is still filled with pointlessly long filler matches that have no heat or purpose, I see. I have no idea how anyone watches this show, it's not the show I grew up on, that's for sure.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Why is Sonya on both RAW and SD?


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Sonya has kinda been overshadowing Pearce


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I haven't watched a single Sheamus/Humberto match, and I already feel like I've seen it too much via that promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them boos for charlotte lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg lol Sheamus is STILL feuding with Humberto Carillo? lol feels like this has been going on for 5 months. And the guy is a fucking 205 live jobber, i don't get whos high on this guy, no personality, no charisma, bland as fuck. Surely theres someone else who could be in a US title feud over him.

Its fine to have Humberto lose a title match once and be done with it, but why is this guy in a storied long 3 month feud over it?


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Sonya is a horrible actor.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG! Give Sheamus someone else to feud with. He's already beaten Humberto several times.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Them boos for charlotte lol


Charlotte is tiresome. I'm ready for my bb Becky


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Raw is still filled with pointlessly long filler matches that have no heat or purpose, I see. I have no idea how anyone watches this show, it's not the show I grew up on, that's for sure.


IDK I enjoyed the first hour so far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Raw is still filled with pointlessly long filler matches that have no heat or purpose, I see. I have no idea how anyone watches this show,* it's not the show I grew up on, that's for sure.*


Nothing stays the same.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Come on Becky, save the day


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417286520202055682


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Nothing stays the same.


There was a lot of change from 1996 to 2008, but it was always entertaining. Even some of the early 2010 stuff was alright. This is just crap


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

These breaks are beyond annoying


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Adam Pierce and Sonya Deville gotta be the most boring par of GMs WWE has had in the last few years at least, Adam is not that bad but Sonya is just boring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> OMG! Give Sheamus someone else to feud with. He's already beaten Humberto several times.


Exactly, its ridiculous, Humberto is as bland as a sack of potatoes but they continue to have him feud with Sheamus over this title. When you got guys like Jinder Mahal, Jeff hardy, John Morrison, Ricochet etc why is Humberto in this permanent spot to feud with Sheamus over that title?

I say put the title on Jinder Mahal, he could make the title feel somewhat important imo.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

All Hail The Queen!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Becky, incoming.........?????


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Bobby Lashley has open challenge. 

Who will Challenge?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see who interrupts this.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Charlotte just got announced as an 11x women's champion...I thought it was like 13 or 14?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Bobby Lashley has open challenge.
> 
> Who will Challenge?


R Truth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shes kind of starting to look like old Charlotte Flair


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Are smarks going to start chanting Becky lynch?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charlotte heelin' it up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

troyag93 said:


> Are smarks going to start chanting Becky lynch?


Yep, they are members of this website


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Charlotte looks like she was locked in a sweat box for about 2 years and just got out. She seriously looks like a skeleton with lips.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Becky chants? All random LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She should NOT have acknowledged Becky lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone's music will hit in a moment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ripley back in the tattoo parlor i guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nevermind, Ripley is back with new music


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake, more Ripley vs Charlotte? Jesus. Move on


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So they aren't counting her 2x NXT Championships or her Tag Team Champion...interesting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte with that epic clapback! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> IDK I enjoyed the first hour so far.


The Cena segment was always going to be a slam dunk, and the Ellias match sort of held the fans attention with gimmicks and smoke and mirrors. It's all downhill from here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they trying to get Rhea booed outta the building? you seriously brining her out after huge Becky chants?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I enjoyed their match last night. But lets move on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they trying to get rhea booed outta the building? you seriously brining her out after huge Becky chants?


Pretty much this. LOL. Fans are like...aw fuck, no Becky.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Wasn't it obvious they were continuing this from the finish last night?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the worst feud in wrestling


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Charlotte claims she is 14 time champion:


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> The Cena segment was always going to be a slam dunk, and the Ellias match sort of held the fans attention with gimmicks and smoke and mirrors. It's all downhill from here.


You're probably right lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Ripley loses again tonight = LMFAO!!!!


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Did they just say 11 time champion?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Becky coming later.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rhea/Charlotte needs to end already. Worst feud of the year!


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Other than dad hair coming back for a few moments and weapons in the umpteenth elias/ryker match, this show has been the same old shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Charlotte seriously needs to get the huge tits back? she looks terrible without them, there's just nothing to her without them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel goes flying lmao


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Oh screw off, I want Becky


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Rhea/Charlotte needs to end already. Worst feud of the year!


It's just going on too long. This is the equivalent this of inner circle and pinnacle.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans really wanted Becky, not Rhea, sorry Ripley.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Did they just say 11 time champion?


Several times for some reason lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

raw is rematches same old shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Yes, Becky is at home breast feeding while I'm dominating." 😂







*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Let’s save time and just have these two have 12 title matches tonight and each trade victories until Charlotte breaks Rics record


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Did they just say 11 time champion?


Yeah, they are only counting her SmackDown, Raw & Divas Championships.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm, could Nikki be cashing in tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn 2 hours left? LOL


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Who do you think Lashley will be challenged by tonight?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte seriously needs to get the huge tits back? she looks terrible without them, there's just nothing to her without them.


I mean with how many times she busted her implants I can't blame her for getting them removed.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte seriously needs to get the huge tits back? she looks terrible without them, there's just nothing to her without them.


I was literally just thinking about her tits. She's looks so much more like a man with those b cups.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Hmmm, could Nikki be cashing in tonight?


Hopefully not, that would be abysmal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417289658480922625


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I forgot about the women’s match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully not, that would be abysmal.


I agree but it is odd for them to book this match so something must be happening.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Who do you think Lashley will be challenged by tonight?


Richoet goofy ass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rhea could be so beautiful, its a shame she chooses to like an emo butch lesbian.

I mean look how gorgeous she used to be









now look at her


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nicki ASS to cash in tonight???


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn 2 hours left? LOL


Lots of time to build the suspense for Becky Lynch, Lesnar, and CM Punk to return.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417288684420874241


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Natalya has mega go away heat with me


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

If I have to see Natalia on my TV one more time...I'm turning this off for now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Rhea could be so beautiful, its a shame she chooses to like like an emo butch lesbian.


I am not a fan of the super short hair. She was fine during SurvivorSeries and NXT as well as the second Mae Young Classic. Now it is too much.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Natalya & Tamina vs. Nia & Shayna = bathroom / snack break


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The gothic look doesn't work for Rhea. I preferred her old punk rocker look. The black lipstick and makeup is hideous.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey look it’s Natalya and Tamina vs Shayna and Nia again lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Hmmm, could Nikki be cashing in tonight?


may aswell get the failed cash in out of the way quickly


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417289658480922625



lmao bury the entire division please! They all suck


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Charlotte hit a nerve with that comment.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MrMeeseeks said:


> may aswell get the failed cash in out of the way quickly


And leave us wondering "What was the point?"


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Rhea could be so beautiful, its a shame she chooses to like like an emo butch lesbian.
> 
> I mean look how gorgeous she used to be
> 
> ...



Her makeup reminds me of Marilyn Manson lol....Pretty sad that Vince went from having a Divas era where most of the girls were 8s, 9s, or 10s, to this....I don't get it. Can't be good for merch sales or views.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are we gonna get any debuts tonight or what??????


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia looking cute.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I miss this look from Rhea. She's a beautiful girl yet she chooses to look like a gothic Pete Dunn.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Not a good show so far.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Reminder that Natalya has been on the roster since the tail end of the Ruthless Aggression era and is here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> View attachment 104536
> 
> 
> I miss this look from Rhea. She's a beautiful girl yet she chooses to look like a gothic Pete Dunn.


Same, that was her best


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Are we gonna get any debuts tonight or what??????


The exciting debut of Goldberg


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natalya is a veteran and is technically sound in the ring, y'all better just deal with it.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

HOLY SHIT PVINSIDER JUST ANNOUNCED THAT СM PUNK IS BACKSTAGE AT RAW!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shayna and Jax are still a thing? 😪


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Smark1995 said:


> HOLY SHIT PVINSIDER JUST ANNOUNCED THAT СM PUNK IS BACKSTAGE AT RAW!


You idiot


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Smark1995 said:


> HOLY SHIT PVINSIDER JUST ANNOUNCED THAT СM PUNK IS BACKSTAGE AT RAW!


That would be nuts!!!!


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Did Nya put on some weight? She looks huge today.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Will Shayna never get a win again?


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Nia looking cute.


Said no one ever


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jax looks ridiculous with that hair


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey Shayna getting some love from the crowd


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Reginald no selling Nia's headbutt lol!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Cena should be saying all this on Smackdown. Roman is not a Raw superstar.


Nah man make Roman stew about it for a few days while knowing full well that Cena is coming for him. It's a POWER move.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Get ready guys because Pepsi Guy will be coming back


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yay, Reggie is champ!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how the fans chant "Reggie sucks, then chant for him over Akira Tazawa" LOL


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder if Vince thinks R-Truth just won it back...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good for Reggie. He fits the 24/7 title perfect


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Since the business is apparently only about athletic high spots nowadays, I don't think it's a stretch to say that Reginald is the best worker in the business today.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how the fans chant "Reggie sucks, then chant for him over Akira Tazawa" LOL


FICKLE! FICKLE! FICKLE! lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Reggie gonna do some parkour shit with that damn title. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

troyag93 said:


> The exciting debut of Goldberg


Thats all we are getting for sure. No CM Punk, No Becky.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope this leads to Sheamus/Priest for SummerSlam.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

They have nothing better for Sheamus?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FELLAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Someone wake me up when Kross debuts.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> View attachment 104536
> 
> 
> I miss this look from Rhea. She's a beautiful girl yet she chooses to look like a gothic Pete Dunn.


 She can wear whatever make up she wants(though I agree that the black shit isn't her best look) she's still gorgeous especially when she smiles.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

troyag93 said:


> They have nothing better for Sheamus?


He's been with Humberto for a while. LOL


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dynamite is so much better


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

So far for me smackdown has had the better show with the crowd coming back. It's been awhile since I've watched raw and thought I'd give it a watch today with the crowd coming back


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ripley's always enjoyed her tongue, just sayin...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

sailord said:


> So far for me smackdown has had the better show with the crowd coming back. It's been awhile since I've watched raw and thought I'd give it a watch today with the crowd coming back


Agree. I was thinking this. Smackdown easily the better show. No disagreement here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Thats all we are getting for sure. No CM Punk, No Becky.


Why would anyone think CM Punk is coming back?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raw is 3 hours too long. 😂


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> He's been with Humberto for a while. LOL


Probably going to feud with priest. Haven't watched since WM so idk if Priest got better , but right now it's meh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SCenesss Kross is here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> Raw is 3 hours too long. 😂


At least.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So PLEASE BRING US JOE to fuck up KROSS on RAW? LOL


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Kross IS debuting tonight!!!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Why would they announce that? Should've been a surprise


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yay, Kross babyyyy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Someone wake me up when Kross debuts.


Wake-up Tik Tok


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That’s it. Announcing Kross’ debut like “oh by the way this is happening” lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Someone wake me up when Kross debuts.


You just got your wish they just announced him for tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

troyag93 said:


> Why would they announce that? Should've been a surprise


Yep, it's kinda weird announcing it like that.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

RAW really knows how to keep your attention. Humberto vs Sheamus....


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Kross!!!


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Raw has too many geeks. Need more star power


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

In about 30 minutes they'll announce that Becky returns during the main event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So he's coming in with the NXT title? Interesting. If Joe arrives back on Raw to attack that be nice lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Will Kross vacate the NXT title?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Ripley's always enjoyed her tongue, just sayin...
> View attachment 104537


She used to look good, why did she butcher herself?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheFiend666 said:


> Raw has too many geeks. Need more star power


Humberto is one of the geeks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Other Joe from the Angry Joe Show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> She used to look good, why did she butcher herself?


She went too far with makeup and chopping off all her hair. Oh well. She was hotter then.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Will Kross vacate the NXT title?


Or be stripped of it as i predicted lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheamus vs Other Joe


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

The U.S. Title is Humberto’s kryptonite. Go chase after another title 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Would be cool if Keith Lee returns tonight. Dude has been gone for way too long.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417296476498243588

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> RAW really knows how to keep your attention. Humberto vs Sheamus....


I like how they are "Welcome back to ...this cringey matchup folks!!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Would be cool if Keith Lee returns tonight. Dude has been gone for way too long.


Rumor has it, he's off TV due to him wanting to own the name Keith Lee and WWE wanted to copyright it and own it for their marketing/other purposes.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fun Fact: Sheamus is the 10th longest reigning US Champion for combined reigns.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Agree. I was thinking this. Smackdown easily the better show. No disagreement here.


Same. I'm really interested in how smackdown is going to do 2 different locations this Friday


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay i'm going to be first to say...

END THIS SHIT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Humberto should NOT be giving him this much problem


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess Humberto is getting the Andrade 'mexican' push? LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Roberto Del Rio type boring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

do they want "YES CHANTS?" LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally it's fucking over. Good riddance Humberto, go back chasing the 24 7 title please.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good night geek.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I guess Humberto is getting the Andrade 'mexican' push? LOL


If they have to give someone that push, it should be Garza.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I actually don't hate Humberto. He's talented. He would greatly benefit from a total repackage, cause his name is kinda dorky. He needs a manager too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Rumor has it, he's off TV due to him wanting to own the name Keith Lee and WWE wanted to copyright it and own it for their marketing/other purposes.


Jeez, they couldn't hash that shit out BEFORE they signed him years ago? Dude isn't getting any younger.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Goldberg time?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The nihilist in me is saying that Jeff is gonna be squashed by either Kross or Lashley


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If they going to insist in keep Humberto around, change his name to something cooler and give him a proper manager.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know if the crowd randomly chants for Goldberg they know whats up LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not cool WWE reairing that murder from last night.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobby Lashley does not age.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Here comes Oldberg!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Bobby Lashley does not age.


If you youtube Lashley Impact wrestling, still looks the same lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tic Toc, Kross Time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait so the open challenge is now? Okay then....


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is why RAW should be 2 hours. Another hour to go feels like a chore to watch. I think I'm done after 10 pm.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> If you youtube Lashley Impact wrestling, still looks the same lol


Barely looks different than when he debuted in WWE in 2005


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Would be funny if Drew came out and challenged Bobby again. Lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Why is Lashley a heel again? If I was at that show I'd be cheering him. He's one of the only legit guys they got on the roster that has a presence


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Bianxa vs carmella again lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

You would think this would be closing the show considering Goldberg is inevitably gonna be coming out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Man three hours of Raw is just too fucking much. The show would be so much better if you take out 1


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't think I can watch another hour. After the Lashley match I'm done. 3 hours of RAW every week is grueling to watch. This the first time I watch RAW in a few years.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobby is going to make a whole lot of people feel like shit at his 30 year high school reunion


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Rhea could be so beautiful, its a shame she chooses to like an emo butch lesbian.
> 
> I mean look how gorgeous she used to be
> 
> ...


Gauges are disgusting.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

What is la knight doing in car shield commercial


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If Lashley could pass a piss test, Dana White needs to book Lashley vs Ngannou


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Kross?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Rhea could be so beautiful, its a shame she chooses to like an emo butch lesbian.
> 
> I mean look how gorgeous she used to be
> 
> ...


Wow she ruined herself


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not a fan of the 3D graphics, feel out of place and too cartoony for the show.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MVP channeling his inner Stephen A Smith.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Ngannou


Dude is a monster. Hardest puncher in the world. 93 Horsepower punches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Would be funny if Drew came out and challenged Bobby again. Lol


Probably would get boo'd out the building HAHA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xavier Woods to come out for another beatdown?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GOLDBERG CHANTS


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on, Texas...let's stop the "what?" chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of smarks in attendance know whats up


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Man…this show absolutely f**** sucks.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> Would be funny if Drew came out and challenged Bobby again. Lol


Well seems nobody else in that locker room wants a world title match. LOL. So Holla Playa. More REMATCHES.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Man three hours of Raw is just too fucking much. The show would be so much better if you take out 1


50 minutes of interesting content, 50 minutes of commercials/sponsors, 80 minutes of piss breaks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The ho train is gone a week after one of the girls appears on Dynamite 😂*


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

They block out what Cena said earlier but don't block out MVP? Lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KEITH LEEEEE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll be Damn Keith Lee worked out his shit! He's back


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Trophies said:


> KEITH LEEEEE


Yuck...


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Keith!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Keith Lee...not who I was hoping for.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Womp lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

But if after all this time Keith Lee jobs, then LOL.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> I'll be Damn Keith Lee worked out his shit! He's back


Not a fan of Lee....Very underwhelming


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I forgot lee existed


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I got bored after an hour.. What I saw wasn't bad or anything..... Just really boring and uncreative.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Goldberg Swerve? Or Keith Lee jobs after all this time?? LOL


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL who the fuck is that?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chris22 said:


> Keith Lee...not who I was hoping for.


Where's Goldberg? This is lame


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This is 100000x better than Oldberg.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LEEEEE!!!!!!! LET'S FUCKING GO!!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

he looks like he got fatter


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

We want Goldberg not this dude


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

YES! Welcome back Keith Lee.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Glad to see Keith Lee but how tf are they going to book this? Lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He is going to loose in his first match back isn't he.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Missable first two hours.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Glad to see Keith Lee but how tf are they going to book this? Lol


Hope Bobby squashes him back to catering


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> We want Goldberg not this dude


Nah Goldberg hasn't had a good match since the Mania 33


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Aaand another break lol this really kills the hype/mood quite a bit


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> We want Goldberg not this dude


no WE dont want trashberg


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

🥱🥱🥱


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Keith Lee looking fatter than usual.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That's the thing RAW isn't bad or anything but it's just painfully mediocre. 3 hours of mediocre is tough to watch. I almost prefer it to be terrible so I can at least have fun making fun of it. Lmao


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I guess he's healthy and worked out whatever the trademark beef was


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Goldberg comes out after this match I bet.

We all know Lesnar won't be back for a while if ever.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Glad to see Keith Lee but how tf are they going to book this? Lol


Lashley gets mad he can’t put Lee away and gets DQ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really not invested in Lashley and never cared much for Lee, so time for a break.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417301120494485508


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> We want Goldberg not this dude


No we don't... we don't want Goldberg at all...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is it when NXT stars are called up to the main roster they do not do as good as when they were in NXT?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> But if after all this time Keith Lee jobs, then LOL.


Right!?! At least we knew Goldberg was losing, Keith Lee vs Lashley seems like a nightmare to book unless Lee is about to become a jobber to the stars


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MrMeeseeks said:


> no WE dont want trashberg


Trashberg! Hahahahahaha. Amazing. That's absolutely brilliant. You're a genius! Hahahahahahahahaha.

...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I wonder what Kross is doing now? Rhea and Charlotte is the main event so..


----------



## FamousFreddy (Sep 6, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte seriously needs to get the huge tits back? she looks terrible without them, there's just nothing to her without them.


She looked beautiful tonight


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is it when NXT stars are called up to the main roster they do not do as good as when they were in NXT?


It is all about who Vince likes (or doesn't). Riddle is doing fine for example. Priest isn't doing bad. Bianca and Rhea doing ok.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh nice some bask are in his Glory chants


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh they announced Kross? Fuck I'm at work I missed it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´ll just call him Homeless Hobbs. How old is that dude? He looks 40.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Lee is at least over with this crowd


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just turned on the show, no Becky appearance yet right?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is it when NXT stars are called up to the main roster they do not do as good as when they were in NXT?


NXT has WWE resources without having to appease WWE investors


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WTF Keith Lee is back I thought he was released


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Just turned on the show, no Becky appearance yet right?


Not yet, Rhea vs Charlotte is the main event so Becky could be showing up to close the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lee got fatter didnt he


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Keith Lee answered and gets his ass kicked?


Adapting said:


> This is 100000x better than Oldberg.


You mean 10 minutes longer? LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good match so far. Lee is a future world champion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Lee got fatter didnt he


Yep, basking in the glory of pancakes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Lee loses......Is this a way to write off Keith Lee?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lashley couldn't pick up Lee. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so Keith Lee is gone, he will likely be released. Nice knowing you Keith Lee.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, basking in the glory of pancakes.


Mia Yim cooking that soul food


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

LoL he lost clean in first match back.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why would they book that shit he just got back and he's already losing I mean damn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess they brought back Keith Lee to job him out of the company.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lashley wrecking Lee. Right call - Lashley needs to continue looking strong.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Keith Lee beaten clean in his return match in his hometown. 🤣


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, that was quick.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Back to catering you go Lee. LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I see we're back to one loss is a burial

And boo Goldberg


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Goldberg is late to accept the challenge? LMFAO


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Why bury Lee? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> He is going to loose in his first match back isn't he.


Yes..yes he is.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's Goldberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Okay..... it should have been more competitive tf.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know which was more unfortunate, how that match went... or Goldberg coming back...


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Fucking hell this crowd is mad for him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol now Goldberg what a mess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lashley should grab the mic and say "Old man you are late, the open challenge was accepted 20 min ago!"


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The fact that this is not the main event has to mean that Becky is returning.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

And there goes Oldberg. GG.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Go away, Goldberg, you lost to Drew.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Goldberg should shave off that gray goatee. It makes him look 10 years older


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Goldberg, late to the party LOL


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Goldberg has cool intro that's it 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Those pops for Goldberg!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobby sold that really well.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Goldberg is next!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

keithf40 said:


> Why bury Lee?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Must be on his way out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Thing is, Goldberg getting a shot makes no sense. Last time we saw him he had a title shot, and he lost clean. To the guy Lashley was beating several months in a row.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chris22 said:


> Here's Goldberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yessir! Those pops. Bill looks bigger too


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Im here for it. He looks good plus Raw needs all the stars it can get. Lashely better win tho


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Goldberg vs Lashley summerslam lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The fact that this is not the main event has to mean that Becky is returning.


She will likely close the show, makes sense. Unless she's heading for Bianca?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stream acting up, what did Goldberg do/say to Lashley?


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Not the crowd hype lmao


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oldberg age 54 vs Bobby 45. The youth movement is thriving.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just get Becky out there please thats all I ask and its a 10/10 RAW for me


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

keithf40 said:


> Why bury Lee?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It is just one loss.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lashley will beat Goldberg. Then maybe face Big E later on


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Was the second time this year Goldberg undercut Keith Lee? Lol.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

My biggest issue with Goldberg is that he can't even execute his finisher


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Goldberg should shave off that gray goatee. It makes him look 10 years older


he looked great. he would look weird if he shaved it off, he's always had it.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Stupid fans popping for this deserve what they get. Horrible snooze fest match I don’t understand how anyone can be excited for this. Lashley deserves better, cheap ass Vince didn’t pay Brock.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Cosmo77 said:


> Goldberg vs Lashley summerslam lol


That'll be fantastic and hard hitting. Lashley is obviously going over, it will build his resume.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Stream acting up, what did Goldberg do/say to Lashley?


Got in his face and yelled "I'M NEXT!"


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Lashley gonna beat the shit outta Billy Golds lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Two jacked bald dudes about to get at it. Y'all got me hyped!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lee comes back just to lose haha , it will be cool to see Goldberg vs Lashey. I guess Lesnar could not cut a deal in time for SS.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Must be on his way out.


Such a shame. He was so good in NXT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goldberg can't do the Jackhammer on someone of Lashley's size anymore, he really should call it quits.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> It is just one loss.


That was a bad one though 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I guess Lashley is the only one that does not read Raw spoilers. 

This whole segment would have been so much funnier, if Lashley had come out and immediately said: I wanted to issue an open challenge, but then I read the Raw spoilers, so we won´t do that. Bye bitches. Next.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

And here's why they (unfortunately) keep doing this. He still gets a big pop out of casual fans. The name recognition. The match will suck ass. But casual fans still nostalgia pop for him.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Rise said:


> Stupid fans popping for this deserve what they get. Horrible snooze fest match I don’t understand how anyone can be excited for this. Lashley deserves better, cheap ass Vince didn’t pay Brock.


Goldberg is a star I really don't know why so many people here hate him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HISTORY REPEATS ITSELF 😂
















 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417305602796265472*


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> And here's why they (unfortunately) keep doing this. He still gets a big pop out of casual fans. The name recognition. We know the match will suck ass. But casual fans still nostalgia pop for him.


Casuals = ratings and money


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Just get Becky out there please thats all I ask and its a 10/10 RAW for me


If Goldberg was not the main event I think it must mean that Becky is returning. Only thing bigger than Goldberg returning they could have on the show.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Goldberg should shave off that gray goatee. It makes him look 10 years older


Or get some just for men or whatever that beard dye is.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Still to come - women's title match, Karrion Kross Raw debut, Alexa Bliss segment where we're expecting a big return.

It can't be overstated how much better this show would be if it were two hours and they cut out all the shit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL, Lee must have pissed someone off backstage badly.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Goldberg is dogshit. I mean that with all due respect. He was the man back in the day. But he has no business contending for a title in 2021.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

dcruz said:


> Not the crowd hype lmao


The crowd seemed more hyped at the Smackdown show than this Raw.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *HISTORY REPEATS ITSELF 😂
> View attachment 104539
> View attachment 104540
> *


Sad. Seems like a total Vince move.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Goldberg is a star I really don't know why so many people here hate him


Because he's old, can't do shit in the ring, out of breath in 5 minutes. Nothing likeable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> Got in his face and yelled "I'M NEXT!"


Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Vince either really dislikes Keith or isn't happy he's got fatter so has given up on him. Probably doesn't want another Tommy End situation so jobbing him out.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> Still to come - women's title match, Karrion Kross Raw debut, Alexa Bliss segment where we're expecting a big return.
> 
> It can't be overstated how much better this show would be if it were two hours and they cut out all the shit.


I agree this would be amazing if it were two hours


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

I don't think Becky has to come out for the match to be the main event it is the main event match regardless if you ask me. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> If Lee loses......Is this a way to write off Keith Lee?


He'd been off TV for months you don't need to bring him back to write him out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Goldberg is a star I really don't know why so many people here hate him


I don't hate him, actually like him but when he can no longer do the Jackhammer and gets gassed quickly you know it is time to call it quits. He should call it a day.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

DaSlacker said:


> Vince either really dislikes Keith or isn't happy he's got fatter so has given up on him. Probably doesn't want another Tommy End situation so jobbing him out.


Keith is atrocious, Vince gave him a chance and he fell flat. His promos sound like he's reading shakespeare.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Goldberg is a star I really don't know why so many people here hate him


do you lack a functioning brain? its really not that hard to see why he's disliked


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> It is just one loss.


No you see he lost to the champ, he'll never recover


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Maharajah!

Happy Birthday Jinder!!!


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

keithf40 said:


> Why bury Lee?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


This is just my best guess. Whatever reason he was out for pissed Vince off to some extent but that evidently got worked out somehow. But, coming back fatter than when he left pissed Vince off more.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Indian jobbers! hurray


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Jinder is growing on me


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> The crowd seemed more hyped at the Smackdown show than this Raw.


Because its the better show.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

The fans actually cheering that Drew didn't win MITB LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Fans : We want Lashley vs Lesnar 

Mom : You got Lashley vs Lesnar at home. Goldberg vs Lashley.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> No you see he lost to the champ, he'll never recover


What??? 

Sarcastic right?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> No you see he lost to the champ, he'll never recover


To be fair we've all seen enough of Vince's booking to know how this goes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Such a shame. He was so good in NXT.


Do some of y'all actually remember Keith's NXT run? Man spent the majority of it on obscurity then had a good 7 months before getting beat up by Kross


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Those pops for Goldberg!


 I always say it like this if the crowd stands up to see your entrance and take pictures of you they don't hate you.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> Goldberg can't do the Jackhammer on someone of Lashley's size anymore, he really should call it quits.


Goldberg can't do a Jackhammer on Alexa Bliss at this point


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Do some of y'all actually remember Keith's NXT run? Man spent the majority of it on obscurity then had a good 7 months before getting beat up by Kross


People act like he's a star lol, Lee isn't special. His promos sound like he's reading poetry


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> What???
> 
> Sarcastic right?


Yes


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I predict a legit sword fight at Summerslam. Most bloody match in WWE history!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Thing is, Goldberg getting a shot makes no sense. Last time we saw him he had a title shot, and he lost clean. To the guy Lashley was beating several months in a row.


I agree. He jobs out in his last shot. He then enters 20 minutes late to an open challenge that just closed HAHA


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> If Goldberg was not the main event I think it must mean that Becky is returning. Only thing bigger than Goldberg returning they could have on the show.


This sounds good to me


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Krin said:


> he looked great. he would look weird if he shaved it off, he's always had it.


It was greying when he debuted in 1997.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

Keith Lee can bounce back.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never got Keith Lee at all. I just don't see the hype with him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Goldberg can't do a Jackhammer on Alexa Bliss at this point


I seriously doubt Goldberg can walk up a flight of stairs without getting winded.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> People act like he's a star lol, Lee isn't special. His promos sound like he's reading poetry


Agreed but be was getting a big push and now he's done 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats a tall fucker


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I wouldn't mind another Jinder title run down the road LOL


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Jinder is a fantastic heel LOL


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Jinder is growing on me


Like a tumor?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

"Enough man just stop" LMAO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Too many camera cuts for those chair shots. You just need one shot


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Drew is on a killing spree !


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Why are those 2 just standing there after Drew hit Jinder with that chair lmao.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> To be fair we've all seen enough of Vince's booking to know how this goes.


Yes which is why folk should realize there's levels to worrying. Lee has only worked with top guys since coming up. If he came back to lose to Jackson Ryker or Elias(who should be a midcard stable) that's shit to worry about


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

more blood?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I don't hate him, actually like him but when he can no longer do the Jackhammer and gets gassed quickly you know it is time to call it quits. He should call it a day.


 He always got gassed quickly. If you keep his stuff between four and 7 minutes you're golden. It was always his sweet spot anyway.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Goldberg can't do a Jackhammer on Alexa Bliss at this point


I bet I could though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

someone needs to make a gif spamming those chair shots LOL


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> more blood?


Wow I'm shocked, but a welcomed sight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shanky big goofy ass asking Drew to stop! 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Stop hitting Baby Khali in the back, he´s not fully grown yet.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Now it's 4-7 seconds 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

DREW has snapped LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Goldberg matches are no more than 10 minutes. No complaint here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> People act like he's a star lol, Lee isn't special. His promos sound like he's reading poetry


Nah I like Lee, I just don't think it should be champion or bust. Losing to Lashley isn't like losing to some lower midcard guy.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This is the Drew I love LOL


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Jeezus


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Too many camera cuts for those chair shots. You just need one shot


How else would we know action was going on without all the cuts


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Scarlette's hot ass is coming with Kross?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RIP that tall Indian guys back


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He always got gassed quickly. If you keep his stuff between four and 7 minutes you're golden. It was always his sweet spot anyway.


He hasn't been able to effectively do that since his last Lesnar match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He always got gassed quickly. If you keep his stuff between four and 7 minutes you're golden. It was always his sweet spot anyway.


I know but at this point his cardio is way worse. He had a 2 min match with Drew and by the end he looked like he was about to die.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Kross comes alone...i dunno...he's better with his girl there.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

KARRIONNNNN


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

The Jinder vs Drew feud just got much better. That was intense.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> If Kross comes alone...i dunno...he's better with his girl there.


Wonder if Joe comes back to RAW eventually


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope there is a "WE WANT JOE" Chant! LOL. Damn no scarlette? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jinder needs to beat Drew at SummerSlam.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

This new commentator sucks


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

I love that new stage man


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> I bet I could though


That's a different kind of jackhammer.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They already called him up on shit looks like RAW is making some changes, but where’s Scarlett?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Where's Scarlett?

He's lip syncing himself now instead looooool


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

I wonder how they're going to ruin this guy


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

At least he kept his music from NXT, he needs Scarlett eventually.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We need a we want Scarlette chant and a Joe chant LOL


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kross has arrived on RAW...but no Scarlett.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No Scarlett no buys


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Hardy to job today? LOL


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Why no Scarlett.... bruh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scarlett should at least be a special PPV entrance since doing that weekly would be overly long


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

There are starting him off light. Makes sense if they plan on keeping him.

I wonder how long he holds the NXT title while on RAW?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well better than that disaster in the ThunderDome but that entrance didn't feel the same as his NXT one.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Please don't ruin this man WWE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Ricochet doesn't get fed to Kross. No Scarlett? FUCK OFF!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff is just pet food at this point.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

somerandomfan said:


> Well better than that disaster in the ThunderDome but that entrance didn't feel the same as his NXT one.


He needs Scarlett


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

FUCK KARRION KROSS


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao of course they're going to bury Jeff. Doesn't mean much after he lost to Veer a couple of weeks ago, lmao.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn why does WWE ruin NXT talent on the main roster? They either change song, change look or something


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So if Kross is officially on Raw now why does he still have the NXT belt? He should of dropped the belt before coming to Raw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> They already called him up on shit looks like RAW is making some changes, but where’s Scarlett?


She had a separate try out herself they might bring her up to. At the least they should make her his special PPV entrance, since fans like that entrance


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I know but at this point his cardio is way worse. He had a 2 min match with Drew and by the end he looked like he was about to die.


Fair point.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

It's a lot of bleeding the hard way happening tonight...must be the adrenaline 

Kross being without Scarlett is retarded


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

The olympic are boring


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Christ. I knew having Scarlett there added something to his entrance. But, I never realized how much she added till she wasn't there.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Jeff hardy , burial after burial


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

After seeing the seven billion ‘Where’s Scarlett?’ comments, I can already tell Kross is doomed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn my hitta Jeff really bout to do the job


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

postmoderno said:


> I wonder how they're going to ruin this guy


Idk something something no Scarlett something something "why isn't he undefeated like in NXT".


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Lmao of course they're going to bury Jeff. Doesn't mean much after he lost to Veer a couple of weeks ago, lmao.


Wonder if Jeff is on his way out ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Piehound said:


> Christ. I knew having Scarlett there added something to his entrance. But, I never realized how much she added till she wasn't there.


Yeah, Scarlett is integral to it. It just doesn't feel special without her.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

There better be Scarlett chants during this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> He needs Scarlett


She's probably being forced to give Vince a lapdance right now while her guy is beating up Hardy


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Manifesting a Scarlett main roster solo run incoming please 🙏 🙏 🙏


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> She's probably being forced to give Vince a lapdance right now while her guy is beating up Hardy


Oof


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Scarlett is a real talent using her smokeshow character. Loads of charisma. She was great on Alicia Atout's show. I hope AEW signs her


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hardy and Lee about to be fired lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah his entrance is just not the same without Scarlette. Damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheFiend666 said:


> Hardy and Lee about to be fired lol


Both will leave. Hardy to hang with Matt. Lee, who knows.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He looked fine lol. Haters coming out of the woodwork


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

It would be better if Joe run over durjng the match


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah his entrance is just not the same without Scarlette. Damn.


Agreed, they also need to do the black and white thing again too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn why does WWE ruin NXT talent on the main roster? They either change song, change look or something


This is why the over praise of NXT is so annoying to me lol. If he can be ruined by not having his wife rub him down or not being undefeatable what the fuck does he really have to offer?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> If Kross comes alone...i dunno...he's better with his girl there.


 Sad that his prospects are so tied to his fucking arm candy in so many people's eyes. Just proof that the only "star" between the pair is her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

dcruz said:


> Manifesting a Scarlett main roster solo run incoming please 🙏 🙏 🙏


Smokeshow was uffffff HOTTTTTTT


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's a different kind of jackhammer.


I could but probably wouldn't last more than an average four minute Goldberg match

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> what the fuck does he really have to offer?


Not much! HAHAHA. We want Scarlette's fine ass!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome i've missed this song!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

WWE loves their pointless 20 minutes matches, but I'd bet the biggest star they've had since 2002 not named Cena, Batista, or Orton gets squashed in under 5 minutes. Maybe gets one hope spot


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Not much! HAHAHA. We want Scarlette's fine ass!!


Scarlett is so hot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardy with his old music.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

No More Words is finally back.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ayeee! Jeff's music


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

No more words finally back!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First time Kross on a main roster with so many fans. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kross is a beast though, he'll be fine on the main roster without Scarlett.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

No more words


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

2008, the good old days


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh no Alexa tonight?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm gonna have no more words for Hardy after this fat L.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I wonder if Joe comes out and beats up Kross?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're wasting the return of No More Words and feeding Jeff Hardy to this generic CAW. I'm mad as hell.*


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

This guy Kross has the face of the guy who tries to sell you the extended warranty on a car when you're just trying to sign all the papers and get out of the dealership


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Sad that his prospects are so tied to his fucking arm candy in so many people's eyes. Just proof that the only "star" between the pair is her.


Yeah like holy shit you're doomed if your entire likeability is " you see his chick" 



Chan Hung said:


> Not much! HAHAHA. We want Scarlette's fine ass!!


Well fuck that's brutally honest lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Kross is a beast though, he'll be fine on the main roster without Scarlett.


But Scarlett just adds so much to his entrance, the entire entrance in NXT is pretty much her except for the end when Kross gets in the ring, he just looks weird coming out without her and it really downgrades his entrance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow world champ of NXT, Kross comes back and jobs to Jeff Hardy using ropes HAHAHAHAA 😂 😂


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

the fuck?!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me...


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

What???


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

OH MY GOD THEY DIDNT JUST DO THAT BRO


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I suspect poor Jeff is fixin to get destroyed here...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

keithf40 said:


> I could but probably wouldn't last more than an average four minute Goldberg match
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Asking as you make an impact it doesn't matter how long you last, just like Goldberg coincidentally.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oh you have got to be fucking kidding me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

What the fuck


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Are they actually serious!?!?

They just had Jeff Hardy pin the NXT Champion?!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

FUCK YES IM MARKING OUT LIKE A 10 YEAR OLD I DON'T CARE HOW CRINGEY IT IS


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Are you kidding me WWE? You really just ruined Kross....


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WTF??? You gotta be shittin me


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think anybody had Jeff cheating as an option lol


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Ummm 💀


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Kross is missing something, hardy is getting bigger reactions lol. The Vikings raider outfit isn’t helping kross. I know he has a lot of fans but this is what I’m seeing. 

And wow lol hardy won.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao holy fuck they killed Kross already. Jeff would easily be the biggest star in the company if he was booked right.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn No Joe? LOL Wishful hoping


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Hahaha hahaha don't tell me they just didn't do that


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmao that was actually an unexpected twist. I like it.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

ROFL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> She had a separate try out herself they might bring her up to. At the least they should make her his special PPV entrance, since fans like that entrance


He didn’t look bad coming out there alone but Scarlett was a big part of his entire act. It won’t ruin him but it diminishes the aesthetic.

Edit: That loss certainly hurts him though you can’t debut people and make them look that bad on night one


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wtf hahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how he grabs his world belt after losing on his debut match LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Will Kross drop the NXT belt when he looses to Joe?


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

They really just ruined Kross.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kross lost to Hardy! LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> Are you kidding me WWE? You really just ruined Kross....


One loss and he's ruined is back, this time it's with cheating lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Not one person in the crowd gave a fuck about Kross.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL DUMBEST BOOKING I HAVE SEEN THIS YEAR ON A WRESTLING SHOW!!!!.....how you job out a guy in 2 minutes to Jeff Hardy? lol...it's like WWE is flat out trolling Bryan and Dave at this point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm happy to be wrong about this. FUCK KARRION LOL!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!

THANK YOU JEFF HARDY!!

Karrion Kross LOST on his DEBUT match on Raw 😂 😂


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chris22 said:


> Are they actually serious!?!?
> 
> They just had Jeff Hardy pin the NXT Champion?!


Vince has officially lost his mind


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

That was awesome 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I do like how kross speak reminds me of Jesse the body Ventura. Make him an announcer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Perfect piss break here.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I can kind of see the logic behind it. Gives a reason why Kross isn't going straight for the title, he has an ongoing feud with Hardy, but Hardy clearly cheated so it doesn't really harm him.

Probably should have done it before the open challenge to explain why it wasn't him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Triple H is face palming right now and already dreading how bad Vince is gonna fuck Kross up.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kross should have won decisively but at least Jeff had to kinda cheat to beat him.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kross should have won decisively but at least Jeff had to kinda cheat to beat him.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't worry, they'll trade wins back and forth until SummerSlam and then wrestle at the show. The WWE way, baby.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

This has easily been the best episode of RAW in a long, long time.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Man this bliss shit is so horrible please stop and bring back Wyatt.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He’s far from _ruined_ but yeah that was…perplexing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel bad for paying fans watching this.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This Alexa stuff will not work with live crowds.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Eva got dem legs


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That's also karma for having the likes of Finn Balor, Kyle O'Relly, Pete Dunne, Adam Cole, and Johnny Gargano making him look like a million bucks over the past few months too, but yet he beats them anyway.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I've seen better acting in a middle school play. This is horrible


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

What is this cringe crap?


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Eva looks amazing damn


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> This Alexa stuff will not work with live crowds.


It doesn’t work with anyone. What was wrong with her controlling the monster? That worked, this is horrible garbage.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Somewhere backstage....

Vince - "Hey Hunter? You know that guy you've been building up as a monster?! Your NXT champion?! Just watch this pal!!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well least that ended fast.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

This is so fucking stupid. Did they cut the crowd audio or were they just dead for it?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> He didn’t look bad coming out there alone but Scarlett was a big part of his entire act. It won’t ruin him but it diminishes the aesthetic.
> 
> Edit: That loss certainly hurts him though you can’t debut people and make them look that bad on night one


The man got cheated if Jeff had kicked his shit in I'd get it. But idk his overness is super flimsy if his wife is that integral to him being over.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If anyone needs me ill be on top of a roof, rethinking life


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

At least @The Legit DMD and @DammitChrist agree on something: they hate Kross.

And I fucking hate Vince right now. 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The only things that have popped me on this show are John Cena, Goldberg, Jeff Hardy and Bobby Lashley. WWE has a serious problem, they have absolutely zero young stars.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Nothing Finer said:


> This is so fucking stupid. Did they cut the crowd audio or were they just dead for it?


dead for it because the gimmick sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Piehound said:


> Somewhere backstage....
> 
> Vince - "Hey Hunter? You know that guy you've been building up as a monster?! Your NXT champion?! Just watch this pal!!"


I like how they build Kross as a legit monster, just beat the shit out of Gargano then Joe same night, then comes and jobs to Jeff Hardy LOL


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The man got cheated if Jeff had kicked his shit in I'd get it. But idk his overness is super flimsy if his wife is that integral to him being over.


People said he was ruined cause he didn't have his fancy smoke and mirrors entrance. If that's all you got then what's the point?


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Why are fans over reacting like he's ruined. Jeff had to cheat lol. Never knew jobbing meant losing one match too JR would be ashamed haha. Kross is midcard at best anyways might as well get used to losing to your eventual rival on main event....


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They are setting up a series of matches if Jeff Hardy vs Karrion. Hardy didn't win clean. Kross will lose his shit and destroy Hardy. It's not a burial it's storytelling. I hate to defend WWE but I think everyone is overreacting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CRINGE!!!!


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If anyone needs me ill be on top of a roof, rethinking life


Don't know you but I love you


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I feel bad for paying fans watching this.


Right about now they are probably thinking of all the other ways they could have spent that money.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> The only things that have popped me on this show are John Cena, Goldberg, Jeff Hardy and Bobby Lashley. WWE has a serious problem, they have absolutely zero young stars.


WWE is in serious trouble for the future for sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> At least @The Legit DMD and @DammitChrist agree on something: they hate Kross.
> 
> And I fucking hate Vince right now. 😂


*Vince ruined your fave in record time and I'm only sad because I like you 😂*


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They are setting up a series of matches if Jeff Hardy vs Karrion. Hardy didn't win clean. Kross will lose his shit and destroy Hardy. It's not a burial it's storytelling. I hate to defend WWE but I think everyone is overreacting.


Did you expect a different reaction? Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Triple H is face palming right now and already dreading how bad Vince is gonna fuck Kross up.


What has HHH done that was so great besides having him win every match?


Chris22 said:


> Kross should have won decisively but at least Jeff had to kinda cheat to beat him.


Kinda cheat, Jeff used the ropes, that's a full blown cheat lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rise said:


> Kross is missing something, hardy is getting bigger reactions lol. The Vikings raider outfit isn’t helping kross. I know he has a lot of fans but this is what I’m seeing.
> 
> And wow lol hardy won.


Well he's over and has been for over 20 years, people know who Hardy is and actually like him and not just to jerk their gherkin to his arm candy. So it's a pretty obvious that Hardy would get a bigger reaction.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I feel bad for paying fans watching this.


Looks like I'll just go back to watching nxt and smackdown again and just look I highlights for raw like I did before.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

I rly wonder if Becky is there if they made this the main event, or maybe Nikki cash in or whatever?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Are they actually serious!?!?
> 
> They just had Jeff Hardy pin the NXT Champion?!


Yep. Good Shit Pal


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> WWE is in serious trouble for the future for sure.


95 year old Oldberg vs 84 year old Bobby Lashley in the future. Don't worry they got this.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm only sad because I like you 😂*


That's cute 

@RainmakerV2 We still have our Tribal Chief.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

kennykiller12 said:


> People said he was ruined cause he didn't have his fancy smoke and mirrors entrance. If that's all you got then what's the point?


Thank you. And if its not that it's scarlett. If a man needs his bitch in the ring too be a star then goddam..... the fans must be starving for eye candy in their own life. Kross needs to be packaged for you people to eat him otherwise he's mcdonalds fast food. Reword what Brock says and you get chicken shit booked to be chicken salad.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They are setting up a series of matches if Jeff Hardy vs Karrion. Hardy didn't win clean. Kross will lose his shit and destroy Hardy. It's not a burial it's storytelling. I hate to defend WWE but I think everyone is overreacting.


You build characters by making them stronger than they are. Losing your first match in a roll up to a washed up veteran makes the casual audience think "why should I care about this guy"? If you want to create stars, you gotta at least give them a strong first impression.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What has HHH done that was so great besides having him win every match? Kinda cheat, Jeff used the ropes, that's a full blown cheat lol


*You answered your own question earlier. He sent him out there with a busty blonde and a fancy light show.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The man got cheated if Jeff had kicked his shit in I'd get it. But idk his overness is super flimsy if his wife is that integral to him being over.


What is the point of booking it that way though? It just makes him look like a jobber for no reason lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They are setting up a series of matches if Jeff Hardy vs Karrion. Hardy didn't win clean. Kross will lose his shit and destroy Hardy. It's not a burial it's storytelling. I hate to defend WWE but I think everyone is overreacting.


Brother, I've been reading "just wait and see" about terrible WWE storylines for well over a decade lol. Always assume the worst. Not that I like Kross, I'm quite happy Jeff beat him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So tonight.... ONE of these 3 things will happen:

A) Nikki comes in to cashin
B) Charlotte or Ripley win and thats it, show off air
C) Becky comes in to stare down the winner


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Piehound said:


> Somewhere backstage....
> 
> Vince - "Hey Hunter? You know that guy you've been building up as a monster?! Your NXT champion?! Just watch this pal!!"


LMAOOOO im mad but this made me laugh


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does Kross still have the NXT belt?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> What has HHH done that was so great besides having him win every match? Kinda cheat, Jeff used the ropes, that's a full blown cheat lol


Win if you can, lose if you must, but always cheat.

Also, It's only cheating if you get caught.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Becky closing raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rise said:


> Kross is missing something, hardy is getting bigger reactions lol. The Vikings raider outfit isn’t helping kross. I know he has a lot of fans but this is what I’m seeing.
> 
> And wow lol hardy won.


I agree he is missing something. The combo with Scarlett works well but still he is lacking that extra something and he is not very interesting in the ring.


----------



## FamousFreddy (Sep 6, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I am not a fan of the super short hair. She was fine during SurvivorSeries and NXT as well as the second Mae Young Classic. Now it is too much.


But she is 'The Nightmare', not Miss Beauty Contestant


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kennykiller12 said:


> People said he was ruined cause he didn't have his fancy smoke and mirrors entrance. If that's all you got then what's the point?


I mean I love smoke and mirrors and fuckery, but if your wife catching the flu can ruin your appeal you're way too reliant on her. Scarlett should be the cherry on top, not the main thing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> What is the point of booking it that way though? It just makes him look like a jobber for no reason lol


There's no point. Just to have him there as a new face, since he must have impressed Vince during the 'main event' tryout. Vince doesn't follow NXT, probably forgot Joe is there lmfao!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> You build characters by making them stronger than they are. Losing your first match in a roll up to a washed up veteran makes the casual audience think "why should I care about this guy"? If you want to create stars, you gotta at least give them a strong first impression.


Losing by dirty tactics doesn't necessarily make anyone look weak though.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Why does Kross still have the NXT belt?


Because he never lost it? lol


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> The only things that have popped me on this show are John Cena, Goldberg, Jeff Hardy and Bobby Lashley. WWE has a serious problem, they have absolutely zero young stars.


To be fair, wrestling has never been a young man's sport


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

RnRCLUB44 said:


> Why are fans over reacting like he's ruined. Jeff had to cheat lol. Never knew jobbing meant losing one match too JR would be ashamed haha. Kross is midcard at best anyways might as well get used to losing to your eventual rival on main event....


Somewhere in Florida, Johnny Gargano watched that match and said, "Well crap, why didn't I think of doing that?!"


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Losing by dirty tactics doesn't necessarily make anyone look weak though.


If he got multiple chair shots and bled, yeah I'd believe it. Feet on the ropes is lame as fck


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

dcruz said:


> Because he never lost it? lol


I know that, but he is on Raw now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dcruz said:


> Because he never lost it? lol


I was about to reply with this lmao!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

dcruz said:


> Because he never lost it? lol


Think he meant usually they lose the title or relinquish it before debuting.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Clearly, there's turmoil in the McMahon family. There's the real storyline that would bring back the viewers. IF they had a better creative team to write it. No reason for Kross to lose in his debut.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus they’re getting 20 minutes we just saw this last night, hopefully the wait is worth it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> You build characters by making them stronger than they are. Losing your first match in a roll up to a washed up veteran makes the casual audience think "why should I care about this guy"? If you want to create stars, you gotta at least give them a strong first impression.


We had a face just cheat, you know most folk would think "oh Jeff never cheats, he must've thought he couldn't win if he didn't cheat". This is classic NXT fans overreacting to any call up that doesn't immediately result in a rocket to a top title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> What has HHH done that was so great besides having him win every match? Kinda cheat, Jeff used the ropes, that's a full blown cheat lol


Um he presented him as an unstoppable beast, made him look like a star with his entrance, what more is he supposed to do with him? Vince already took away a big part of his entrance Scarlett and just had him lose in under 5 minutes, cheating or not it makes the guy look like a joke.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Jesus they’re getting 20 minutes we just saw this last night, hopefully the wait is worth it


Let's hope The Bex returns.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> I agree he is missing something. The combo with Scarlett works well but still he is lacking that extra something and he is not very interesting in the ring.


He's missing everything that should come natural. He's forced. He's good at being a forced star but to be an actual star it needs to be natural. Randy Orton had to be a dick in real life at one point for it to translate on screen also. John Cena had to be outgoing naturally to be the FOTC. Kross has no natural ability or trait that makes him stand out in a pool of talent exploiting what makes them unique in todays climate.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

So this is main event, and I have to say, with this being the first full raw I've watched since wrestlemania. WWE fucking sucks.

Get some tits out or something. The best thign on this show was a spot match between two feuding lower midcarders. If that's your highlight, don't even fucking bother.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417313337671622659


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Can't wait until Bray returns and loses his first match back. I never learn. 😂


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Kevin owens debuts on raw- beats John cena
Kross debuts on raw- looses to Hardy haha


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417311495835242496
LOL more NXT slander


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw is Repeat! LOL

Yep, Kross needs Scarlette to complete the package LOL


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kross was great in NXT as a promo and it was really entertaining watching him throw guys around, but a lot of his gimmick relied initally on his entrance and Scarlett.

What they did here is virtually everything wrong that you could possibly do with the guy. You took Scarlett away, made his entrance much more generic and basic, and stuck him in a match with a fan favorite babyface who was 100% going to steal all his attention. Then that babyface won, cheating or not, and every fan now is questioning why exactly they are supposed to care about Kross at all.

It hurt Kross, and it especially hurt NXT as a whole. Just completely asinine and dumbfoundingly stupid booking, even if this starts a feud.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

dcruz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417311495835242496
> LOL more NXT slander


Yeah thats why guys like Ciampa don't want to jump to main roster due to the shit treatment lol. Ironically, the main roster is the best way to get noticed though and paid more.


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417313337671622659


Adam's been getting haters but he's not wrong. Adam just does things he can do anywhere no matter what size crowd or what promotion name and does what's natural to him and gets over and becomes top of the card. It's undeniable. It makes a difference when you can move fluid from mid card to main event and become a mainstay vs getting pushed into the main event slot and getting expected to stay there with the sports entertainment package.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Gonna come back at 10:55 to see the ending. I'm beyond done with this match up.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> This is so fucking stupid. Did they cut the crowd audio or were they just dead for it?





Randy Lahey said:


> You build characters by making them stronger than they are. Losing your first match in a roll up to a washed up veteran makes the casual audience think "why should I care about this guy"? If you want to create stars, you gotta at least give them a strong first impression.


The crowd didn't seem to mind seeing Kross lose.

Hell at least Hardy had a career to be "washed up" from. He's only 10 years older than Kross but has 23 years more big time experience. If your company's "future" hinges on the success of guys who are just getting their first major exposure in their mid thirties the future isn't bright.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You answered your own question earlier. He sent him out there with a busty blonde and a fancy light show.*


Sure, but surely he should also bring something to the table himself right lol


Prosper said:


> What is the point of booking it that way though? It just makes him look like a jobber for no reason lol


Legend and face Hardy needed to cheat to beat Kross, and Kross looks bad? Alrighty then lol. He's clearly now going to go after Jeff which gives him a reason to be on Raw with purpose and not just aimlessly killing fandoms.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kross was great in NXT as a promo and it was really entertaining watching him throw guys around, but a lot of his gimmick relied initally on his entrance and Scarlett.
> 
> What they did here is virtually everything wrong that you could possibly do with the guy. You took Scarlett away, made his entrance much more generic and basic, and stuck him in a match with a fan favorite babyface who was 100% going to steal all his attention. Then that babyface won, cheating or not, and every fan now is questioning why exactly they are supposed to care about Kross at all.
> 
> It hurt Kross, and it especially hurt NXT as a whole. Just completely asinine and dumbfoundingly stupid booking, even if this starts a feud.


Plus besides his entrance with Scarlett her being at ringside helps him overall. It's not like he's Macho Man who can go without Elizabeth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Another thing i didn't like was Kross was lip singing the words in his theme as he was coming to the ring, he was lip singing a female as he was coming to the ring lol, that shit better not be part of his entrance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Notice how Keith Lee & Kross both jobbed tonight? Coincidence? LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Win if you can, lose if you must, but always cheat.
> 
> Also, It's only cheating if you get caught.


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

that was so cringe. Alexa's


Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> So this is main event, and I have to say, with this being the first full raw I've watched since wrestlemania. WWE fucking sucks.
> 
> Get some tits out or something. The best thign on this show was a spot match between two feuding lower midcarders. If that's your highlight, don't even fucking bother.


Drew / Jinder or the Goldberg / Lashley should have closed the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That 3D stuff looks so cringe. Come on WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> That 3D stuff looks so cringe. Come on WWE.


Said it earlier, looks cartoony and out of place.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

itsbeenawhile said:


> To be fair, wrestling has never been a young man's sport


WWF in the AE had lots of guys who were in their mid-twenties to mid-thirties as their main attractions and they did pretty damn good if you ask me.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Kross was great in NXT as a promo and it was really entertaining watching him throw guys around, but a lot of his gimmick relied initally on his entrance and Scarlett.
> 
> What they did here is virtually everything wrong that you could possibly do with the guy. You took Scarlett away, made his entrance much more generic and basic, and stuck him in a match with a fan favorite babyface who was 100% going to steal all his attention. Then that babyface won, cheating or not, and every fan now is questioning why exactly they are supposed to care about Kross at all.
> 
> It hurt Kross, and it especially hurt NXT as a whole. Just completely asinine and dumbfoundingly stupid booking, even if this starts a feud.


Another issue Kross is gonna face on the main roster. His opponents in NXT, Cole, Johnny, Kyle are all small guys in comparison to Kross. He looks like a monster next to them. On the main roster, that goes away next to a lot of the guys.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

dcruz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417311495835242496
> LOL more NXT slander


That is actually some good trolling tbh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny how quickly Vince got done with Rhea, barely a few months and its already back to Charlotte and Rhea will be back in catering, cause thats definitely how you make new stars move them out of the way for the old already made stars to stay in the spotlight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Let's hope The Bex returns.


Would be highlight.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Kross isn't ruined. Neither is Lee. 

But there's a damn good reason why a 44 year old movie star, who peaked 14 years ago, is facing The Rock's cousin again and a 54 year old TV star, who peaked 23 years ago, is facing a 45 year old ex MMA guy. Meanwhile, people online are more interested in two 40 somethings from years ago (Punk and a UFC icon) than 99% of the current roster. And 47 year old Edge is getting the biggest pops. 

I swear, today's WWE fans are like victims of domestic abuse in denial.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Um he presented him as an unstoppable beast, made him look like a star with his entrance, what more is he supposed to do with him? Vince already took away a big part of his entrance Scarlett and just had him lose in under 5 minutes, cheating or not it makes the guy look like a joke.


If he only has something to offer when he's unbeatable with a grandiose 5 minute entrance with his wife, he's trash plain and simple. Fuckery is great don't get me wrong, but he's clearly not that over if undefeated and wife is the only thing going for him.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> Gonna come back at 10:55 to see the ending. I'm beyond done with this match up.


Same here bud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Ripley loses again...ummmmmmm.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417310303520534530


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> That 3D stuff looks so cringe. Come on WWE.


Old men trying to be in touch lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Plus besides his entrance with Scarlett her being at ringside helps him overall. It's not like he's Macho Man who can go without Elizabeth.


And this is why Savage was a star. Elizabeth wasn't all he had that made him stand out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417310402933886994

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> If Ripley loses again...ummmmmmm.


C'mon man, there isn't going to be a finish to this match. We're just burning time til the breastfeeder comes out.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417310303520534530


Yes queen, we're ready for you!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prediction. Rhea wont lose via pin, will lose cuz she cant continue. Fans will boo. Becky to close (Hopefully)


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

DaSlacker said:


> Kross isn't ruined. Neither is Lee.
> 
> But there's a damn good reason why a 44 year old movie star, who peaked 14 years ago, is facing The Rock's cousin again and a 54 year old TV star, who peaked 23 years ago, is facing a 45 year old ex MMA guy. Meanwhile, people online are more interested in two 40 somethings from years ago (Punk and a UFC icon) than 99% of the current roster. And 47 year old Edge is getting the biggest pops.
> 
> I swear, today's WWE fans are like victims of domestic abuse in denial.


It's because of the TV ratings.

AE used no part timers. The main roster were the biggest stars. They were big stars because the stories were good. example: Check out how each match at WM14 had its own movie quality trailer.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Becky yes or no prediction? I say no 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Something's gotta happen surely? (I know it doesnt lol)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

keithf40 said:


> Becky yes or no prediction? I say no
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


 Yes because nothing interesting besides Cena has happened tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know....Ripley should have partnered up with Ruby Riott as a tag team. Just a thought.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

I so miss the days of going over time and us not knowing when the end is by looking at the clock 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol couldn't every champion just walk out for a count out finish


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

[QUOTE="SAMCRO, post: 78751211, member: 143570"
Another thing i didn't like was Kross was lip singing the words in his theme as he was coming to the ring, he was lip singing a female as he was coming to the ring lol, that shit better not be part of his entrance.
[/QUOTE]

What WWE producer gonna tell a man "lip sing to your wife who can't sing". He did that all on his own most likely. Another reason his ass hitting main event looking like a bitch and he lost to a man all the bitches scream for


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Nikki A.S.H.? HAHA NO BECKY LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Even with fans Raw is still terrible.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No way!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans (Feb 8, 2021)

someone predicted this. the cash in, but they thought she would lose.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Nicki Ash is a silly character i do like her look


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DQ? I'm glad I skipped this match! Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NIKKI WINS! LOL


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Absolute TRASH


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

So, I guess Becky isn't returning? That's cool....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssssss


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

hahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahah


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Omg 💀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GOOD SHIT PAL.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nikki A.S.H is the Raw Women's Champion


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Woww


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

LFG NICKI!


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

What a meh main event. Otherwise great show. Lashley and Goldberg should have closed the show. Even Jinder and Drew's segment would have been a better close to the show than Charlotte and Rhea Ripley. I don't care about Nikki Ash.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool for Nikki to win her first singles championship but with this character...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol RAW is a joke


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW Was truly expecting Becky as everyone was.

But even though this gimmick sucks. I have always been a fan of Nikki. So I'm happy for her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for saving this show for me, Nikki.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Absolute TRASH


And this is my last time watching RAW again for a while. You have a girl dressed as a school girl hypnotizing people and a woman dressed as a super hero winning the women's championship....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crowd is into Nicki.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I told your ASSES THAT NIKKI CROSS WAS WINNING THAT BELT!!!! I TOLD YOU SHE WAS NOT LOSING THE CASH IN!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nicki Ash is like a female version of Hurricane Helms. Pure comedy


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That was a major L.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> So, I guess Becky isn't returning? That's cool....


Probably not? I dunno. Looks like Charlotte vs Ripley again Part 1 million.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Joseph92 said:


> Even with fans Raw is still terrible.


Who could have possibly guessed that in person neckbeards instead of virtual neckbeards wouldn't change any of the countless fundamental problems with the show


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Haha


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The crowd didn't seem to mind seeing Kross lose.
> 
> Hell at least Hardy had a career to be "washed up" from. He's only 10 years older than Kross but has 23 years more big time experience. If your company's "future" hinges on the success of guys who are just getting their first major exposure in their mid thirties the future isn't bright.


Nahhhh that doesn’t work in wrestling mang. Batista was 36 in 2005 when he got shot into the main event, meaning he was 33 when he made his debut 3 years earlier. Daniel Bryan was 32-33 around mania 30. DDP was one of the hottest faces during the hottest period in wrestling when he was 40+…. The age argument is null in pro wrestling. 30s in wrestling is basically an extension of the 20s. Kross was yet again another talent and another potential star from NXT who got completely and utterly neutered during his debut.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm confused 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> And this is my last time watching RAW again for a while. You have a girl dressed as a school girl hypnotizing people and a woman dressed as a super hero winning the women's championship....


aside from the women's stuff, everything else was really good


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I was hoping for Becky to return, but Charlotte isn't champion anymore and for that I am very grateful. Shame Nikki is doing this gimmick but she's been due for a push forever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Nicki Ash is like a female version of Hurricane Helms. Pure comedy


Imagine if a month ago, you were to poll everyone here and choose which of these would close the first Raw with a crowd post pandemic, nobody would have guess Nikki Cross ending the show LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Welp, congrats to Nicki for getting her first championship. Vince really i likes that gimmick for some odd reason. Lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Cool for Nikki to win her first singles championship but with this character...


You mean the character she came up with and wanted to play? That's actually a pretty big win.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought that guy in the red cap was gonna go for a kiss there for a second


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I knew it lmao I said it in the MITB thread last night, Charlotte is doubling up on her Reigns to get to 16 faster


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> And this is my last time watching RAW again for a while. You have a girl dressed as a school girl hypnotizing people and a woman dressed as a super hero winning the women's championship....


 You know it's a TV show, right?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If that's what they were gonna do all along, then Lashley and Goldberg definitely should have closed the show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Charlotte got another stupid short number inflating reign.

When's it's all said and done WWE can push her as the greatest Women's Champion but the true fans know that it's Trish Stratus.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

American_Nightmare said:


> If that's what they were gonna do all along, then Lashley and Goldberg definitely should have closed the show.


No everyone knew that was coming 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

What's that now 3 people that cashed in on Charlotte? She's the ultimate take the pin for the cash in person lol. Love WWE but that was dumb. Worst champ in awhile


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know why people thought Becky was going to show up after she sent that tweet. Did you really think she was lying about being home breast feeding?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Becky kept teasing her return and trolling. Then the reports online. Then the crowd tonight chanting Becky and Charlotte's like nope not today. Then we forward to Nikki winning. I'll give WWE credit, the ending was unpredictable.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is to pad Charlottes reign she’ll probably win it back next week, no Becky appearance was weak


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

Keith Lee jobbed like a jabroni, lol that was bad and actually the cash-in was good + Jeff theme is back so that’s a W


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Eva might just win the title now 😇


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> If that's what they were gonna do all along, then Lashley and Goldberg definitely should have closed the show.


The crowd fucking LOVED Nikki cashing in and winning.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

You know,this show is was send the fans.the neckbeards home happy,what about the people watching at home?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wizak10 said:


> Keith Lee jobbed like a jabroni, lol that was bad and actually the cash-in was good


Keith Lee's going back to his gf to bask between her glory because he's definitely not doing it anymore on the main roster.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Becky kept teasing her return and trolling. Then the reports online. Then the crowd tonight chanting Becky and Charlotte's like nope not today. Then we forward to Nikki winning. I'll give WWE credit, the ending was unpredictable.


You'll know when Becky is coming back because she WON'T be tweeting about it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Cosmo77 said:


> You know,this show is was send the fans.the neckbeards home happy,what about the people watching at home?


I liked the ending. Nikki is fun and it was good to see


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cosmo77 said:


> You know,this show is was send the fans.the neckbeards home happy,what about the people watching at home?


People watching at home were sent to their computers angry!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don't know why people thought Becky was going to show up after she sent that tweet. Did you really think she was lying about being home breast feeding?


To be fair it's not like someone trolling to throw people off from surprises is something that's never been done in wrestling.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You'll know when Becky is coming back because she WON'T be tweeting about it.


Exactly. But her constantly teasing it sort of undercuts the rest of the Women on the roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm glad for Nikki. Not a fan of the gimmick, i prefer crazy Nikki but poor gal was not doing shit for over a year, getting ignored and not even many times a match. Finally her tenure is paying off. She was never a serious character anyways.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> If he only has something to offer when he's unbeatable with a grandiose 5 minute entrance with his wife, he's trash plain and simple. Fuckery is great don't get me wrong, but he's clearly not that over if undefeated and wife is the only thing going for him.


Lol you seriously don't see how bad it is what they did with him do you? Kross can work without Scarlett, but Scarlett and Kross are an amazing pair, she plays a big part of his presentation they've set up for him, she makes his entrance feel grander, bigger, as she slowly walks to the ring as her words are sang with her looking sexy and evil, then its gets to the chorus and Kross comes in looking like a monster arising from hell that she has summoned to kill. His entrance on raw was just him walking, just fucking walking, his chorus in his theme hit and he was still outside the ring walking he didn't even get in the ring at the right part of the song.

And i'm not saying he has to be unbeatable all the time but fucking having him lose that quickly was fucking STUPID, anyone with any kind of wrestling sense knows that, watch Bryan Alvarez, Meltzer, Cornette and everyone shit on this tomorrow.

Kross can work without Scarlett if you change his entrance, the entrance he had tonight was his and Scarlett's entrance and she wasn't there to play her part, thats why it doesn't work. Change his theme and entrance to where she isn't needed in it and it wont be that much of an issue.

I mean Alberto Del Rio worked without Ricardo Rodriguez in his entrance but was it smart to take him away from him? no it was a great pairing and it worked and added to his presentation, the same way Scarlett adds to Kross'..


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> So Charlotte got another stupid short number inflating reign.
> 
> When's it's all said and done WWE can push her as the greatest Women's Champion but the true fans know that it's Trish Stratus.


That's exactly why they don't care about her getting so many reigns lol

She'll beat Nicki at Summerslam and Becky will return there for sure


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Exactly. But her constantly teasing it sort of undercuts the rest of the Women on the roster.


Only if you follow her on Twitter.

Have people even considered not following the wrestlers? This forum is where I see most wrestling "news" and I'm not on here every day and usually I stick to talking about what I watched on the TV shows recently. Its fucking wonderful to not be hate watching things or worrying about who gets pushed or not and why.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That RAW felt 10 hours long. It felt like I was stuck in a time loop. 3 hours is a travesty.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol you seriously don't see how bad it is what they did with him do you? Kross can work without Scarlett, but Scarlett and Kross are an amazing pair, she plays a big part of his presentation they've set up for him, she makes his entrance feel grander, bigger, as she slowly walks to the ring as her words are sang with her looking sexy and evil, then its gets to the chorus and Kross comes in looking like a monster arising from hell that she ahs summoned to kill. His entrance on raw was just him walking, just fucking walking, his chorus in his theme hit and he was still outside the ring walking he didn't even get in the ring at the right part of the song.
> 
> And i'm not saying he has to be unbeatable all the time but fucking having him lose that quickly was fucking STUPID, anyone with any kind of wrestling sense knows that, watch Bryan Alvarez, Meltzer, Cornette and everyone shit on this tomorrow.
> 
> Kross can work without Scarlett if you change his entrance, the entrance he had tonight was his and Scarlett's entrance and she wasn't there to play her part, thats why it doesn't work. Change his theme and entrance to where she isn't needed in it and it wont be that much of an issue.


That is an incredibly long entrance for somebody who's probably going to wrestling often on TV. Unfortunately for him he's not grandfathered in like Taker to have a 5 minute weekly entrance. Now she certainly should be there for PPVs. 

As far as losing to Hardy, if he can't survive a loss where face Jeff Hardy had to cheat to beat him then Kross offers nothing. If Jeff had pushed his shit in and beat him clean then sure. Man ate a Twist of Fate and dodged a Swanton bomb, which caused Jeff to cheat. Anybody that's isn't concerned with undefeated streaks could see they literally just told everyone watching "this guy is such a problem Jeff Hardy had to cheat to win".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That RAW felt 10 hours long. It felt like I was stuck in a time loop. 3 hours is a travesty.


When I'm not on a live chat I split Raw with games and let it play on my phone when shit I'm not into is on


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

itsbeenawhile said:


> That's exactly why they don't care about her getting so many reigns lol
> 
> She'll beat Nicki at Summerslam and Becky will return there for sure


Like the 30 millionth "for sure" someone has said about Becky's return in the last six months. Eventually someone will be right and they'll pretend they're Nostradamus.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Only if you follow her on Twitter.
> 
> Have people even considered not following the wrestlers? This forum is where I see most wrestling "news" and I'm not on here every day and usually I stick to talking about what I watched on the TV shows recently. Its fucking wonderful to not be hate watching things or worrying about who gets pushed or not and why.


Unfortunately her tweets become news. Then fans start speculating.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You mean the character she came up with and wanted to play? That's actually a pretty big win.


Did she really come up with this? I mean this is basically the female version of what Gregory Helms did.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> That is an incredibly long entrance for somebody who's probably going to wrestling often on TV. Unfortunately for him he's not grandfathered in like Taker to have a 5 minute weekly entrance. Now she certainly should be there for PPVs.
> 
> As far as losing to Hardy, if he can't survive a loss where face Jeff Hardy had to cheat to beat him then Kross offers nothing. If Jeff had pushed his shit in and beat him clean then sure. Man ate a Twist of Fate and dodged a Swanton bomb, which caused Jeff to cheat. Anybody that's isn't concerned with undefeated streaks could see they literally just told everyone watching "this guy is such a problem Jeff Hardy had to cheat to win".


His entrance is almost 3 minutes not 5, and Aleister Black had an even longer entrance when he was called up with the candles, the long intro to his theme, then rising up from that fog on that board, then slowly walked to the ring, Kross' entrance is short compared to that.

I'm not saying he wont survive that loss, doesn't make it any less stupid though, and again cheating or not it makes him look bad to everyone whos just now seeing him for the first time, it makes him look like a non threating loser. People watching aren't thinking "Well Jeff had to cheat so this guy might still be a threat" no all they are seeing is a guy getting pinned like a jobber in quick fashion and thats how they will think of him going forward.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> Did she really come up with this? I mean this is basically the female version of what Gregory Helms did.


She did. Perhaps her coming up with an idea is part of the reason Vince likes her. Not everyone is bold enough to tell management the ideas they have.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Unfortunately her tweets become news. Then fans start speculating.


Thats why I usually only stick to talking about what I see on TV or classic wrestling. The world of Twitter or news is minimally invasive that way.

I don't care why people get pushed or who is champion sure I'd love if my favourites were champions or main-eventers but my enjoyment isn't dependent on it and after 3 decades of watching wrestling I'm quite accustomed to my favourites not always being the top acts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean Alberto Del Rio worked without Ricardo Rodriguez in his entrance but was it smart to take him away from him? no it was a great pairing and it worked and added to his presentation, the same way Scarlett adds to Kross'..


Good point about Del Rio & Rodriguez. A more updated example, when Zelina left Andrade..that was it for Andrade.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> His entrance is almost 3 minutes not 5, and Aleister Black had an even longer entrance when he was called up with the candles, the long intro to his theme, then rising up from that fog on that board, then slowly walked to the ring Korss' entrance is short compared to that.
> 
> I'm not saying he wont survive that loss, doesn't make it any less stupid though, and again cheating or not it makes him look bad o to everyone whos just now seeing him for the first time, it makes him look like a non threating loser.


This is why our bubble is so confusing and annoying lol. 

Someone like Cena or Face reigns loses because their opponent put their feet on the ropes, it doesn't really count and the WWE is over protecting them. 

Jeff fucking Hardy cheats and puts his feet on the rope to beat the NXT champion who had thwarted all his major moves, NXT champ looks stupid. 

Can't make this up. Agree to disagree lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree that Kross really needs Scarlett there. She adds a lot to the overall presentation of him. More specifically when he's in the ring and she's outside the ring, they both channel vibes off each other and it adds to his heel element a bit more. When he comes out alone, it's just not the same.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall the best Raw since the pandemic started. Not a great Raw but the best Raw in about a year.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> This is why our bubble is so confusing and annoying lol.
> 
> Someone like Cena or Face reigns loses because their opponent put their feet on the ropes, it doesn't really count and the WWE is over protecting them.
> 
> ...


You may want to reconsider your analogy, analyzing possible differences between cena/face reigns and an nxt callup in his first match on the main roster


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> She did. Perhaps her coming up with an idea is part of the reason Vince likes her. Not everyone is bold enough to tell management the ideas they have.


They aren't playing it as a comedy act with Nikki though. She's portrayed as inspirational and that's very different.

Vince loves cartoony stuff and she came up with an idea that had legs in multiple avenues, probably didnt hinge on getting lots of wins a title shots, and it appealed to Vince's sensibilities enough for him to be okay with it. Then she attacked that role with all she has and has made it work.

Good for her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> This is why our bubble is so confusing and annoying lol.
> 
> *Someone like Cena or Face reigns loses because their opponent put their feet on the ropes, it doesn't really count and the WWE is over protecting them.*
> 
> ...


Theres a difference between wrestlers who've been on the roster for years and are already stars getting cheated after a long match and a brand new wrestler debuting and being cheated in under 3 minutes lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

postmoderno said:


> You may want to reconsider your analogy, analyzing possible differences between cena/face reigns and an nxt callup in his first match on the main roster


Thank you lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not Foley accidentally calling Nikki trash 🤣*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417321698400079873


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not Foley accidentally calling Nikki trash 🤣*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417321698400079873


 Do people not know how to read or comprehend what it is they are reading? All he said was that anybody can achieve their dreams because regardless of what they may feel they are "enough".


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not Foley accidentally calling Nikki trash 🤣*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417321698400079873


It'd be one thing to leave it at "not good enough" since Nikki's always been an underdog, but to triple down and shit on her athletic ability and looks? I thought Foley was a smarter guy than that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> It'd be one thing to leave it at "not good enough" since Nikki's always been an underdog, but to triple down and shit on her athletic ability and looks? I thought Foley was a smarter guy than that.


*I laugh every time I refresh and see the tweet is still up. *


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I don't quite understand why they jobbed out Kross to a washed up Jeff Hardy. And people wonder why WWE can't create new stars. I don't quite remember Roman Reigns being jobbed out to a washed up Jeff Hardy or anyone for that matter when he debuted on RAW.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Thank you lol.


Do people even realize that there was a time when wrestlers wouldn't just get a rocket strapped to their backs and pushed to the moon immediately? Some of those guys even managed to go on and become pretty big deals in WWE and wrestling in general. Who would have ever thought that one loss wouldn't ruin a wrestler's career.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> It'd be one thing to leave it at "not good enough" since Nikki's always been an underdog, but to triple down and shit on her athletic ability and looks? I thought Foley was a smarter guy than that.


He's just saying the same thing her character says. It's a never let someone tell you you aren't (blank)enough to succeed. People make everything out to be personal attack and it's ridiculous.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He's just saying the same thing her character says. It's a never let someone tell you you aren't (blank)enough to succeed. People make everything out to be personal attack and it's ridiculous.


I don't think Foley meant it as a personal attack, let's be clear. But it reads horribly. As I said, could have left it at one "(blank) enough" and it would have been fine. Hammering the point home seems mean, even if it was unintentional.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoyed Raw for the most part. Had its ups and downs, it's impossible to sustain a 3 hour weekly show no matter what. They can load up a special anniversary episode or something for that length of time, but overall it won't cut it.

Things I enjoyed:


Cena
Six Man Tag
Keith Lee Return
No More Words
Hardy beats Kross
Charlotte vs. Rhea
MITB cash in

Good amount of positives for a 2 hour show, doesn't quite stretch for 3 hours for me. I feel like Sheamus vs. Humberto was probably good too but I missed it.

So wish Goldberg wasn't there. Why are the crowd cheering him? I was a massive Goldberg fan. But I've also seen everything he's done since WM33. How can people watch his "matches" with Taker, Braun & Drew and still like him? Is nostalgia that powerful that they can look past how shit he is now? Yee-haw, Texas. Yee-fucking-haw.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I don't think Foley meant it as a personal attack, let's be clear. But it reads horribly. As I said, could have left it at one "(blank) enough" and it would have been fine. Hammering the point home seems mean, even if it was unintentional.


I guess you and I read it with a different mindset because there is nothing untoward or negative or mean sounding to me. Maybe, I'm out of touch.


----------



## FamousFreddy (Sep 6, 2016)

Is there any particular reason that people are expecting Becky to return anytime soon?( As in, has she herself said so, and I missed it) 
As I see it, she has a very young child and her husband is travelling full time, how could she return, even part time? By the time Baby Roux is ready to be left with nanny (or whoever) , they will probably be ready for baby no.2!!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

FamousFreddy said:


> Is there any particular reason that people are expecting Becky to return anytime soon?( As in, has she herself said so, and I missed it)
> As I see it, she has a very young child and her husband is travelling full time, how could she return, even part time? By the time Baby Roux is ready to be left with nanny (or whoever) , they will probably be ready for baby no.2!!



Apparently people believe every tweet she posts.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

FamousFreddy said:


> *Is there any particular reason that people are expecting Becky to return anytime soon?*( As in, has she herself said so, and I missed it)
> As I see it, she has a very young child and her husband is travelling full time, how could she return, even part time? By the time Baby Roux is ready to be left with nanny (or whoever) , they will probably be ready for baby no.2!!


She tweets teases during big events. She did it during the Women's Royal Rumble, immediately after WWE announced Sasha/Bianca as the main event, and a few hours before MITB. I understand she wants to keep fans guessing, but in some ways it hurts the Women's division when she does this. For a big star she is a bit insecure at times.


----------



## FamousFreddy (Sep 6, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> She tweets teases during big events. She did it during the Women's Royal Rumble, immediately after WWE announced Sasha/Bianca as the main event, and a few hours before MITB. I understand she wants to keep fans guessing, but in some ways it hurts the Women's division when she does this. For a big star she is a bit insecure at times.


Ah, I don't do twitter, appreciate the replies


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice life lesson from WWE here regarding Lashley, hoes in excess can keep a man down and weak.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree and it doesn't even make any sense anyway. Given all the unattractive women WWE has on their roster, I doubt anyone at WWE ever told Nikki she wasn't attractive enough for the job. And her athletic ability isn't any worse than the rest of the girls.

I think Mick just tried to make a moment into something bigger than what it was. 




Rookie of the Year said:


> I don't think Foley meant it as a personal attack, let's be clear. But it reads horribly. As I said, could have left it at one "(blank) enough" and it would have been fine. Hammering the point home seems mean, even if it was unintentional.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, Vince really does hate NXT, doesn’t he?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nikki cashing in for a short reign but it made me feel good seeing Charlotte lose like this really.

Jeff brings back 'No More Words' then cheats to win(Out of Character especially for him) AND Karrion lost his Raw debut fluke or not...

Alexa was wasted away in a segment I totally expected more.

Keith Lee jobs and used as a lure away for Goldberg to arrive well that's it no Brock/Bobby.

Good to see John Boy warm up the show though.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Charlotte continuing her tradition of having memorable title wins but forgettable reigns I guess.

Can't believe she lost it 24 hours later xD

Kross has a bright future without Scarlett haha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

deadcool said:


> I don't quite understand why they jobbed out Kross to a washed up Jeff Hardy. And people wonder why WWE can't create new stars. I don't quite remember Roman Reigns being jobbed out to a washed up Jeff Hardy or anyone for that matter when he debuted on RAW.


Let the story unfold, do you not see what they are doing? This forum has taught me one thing over the past 10 years, in the eye's of the some of you, WWE can never do right no matter what.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well that was a RAW that was way more enjoyable than many of the pandemic era episodes. Some noteable stuff happened for sure. Jeff Hardy finally comes back to his No More Words theme music and gets a shocking win over the debuting Karrion Kross. I know many people are mad about this but lets just wait and see if Kross will get his revenge or if Vince just hates NXT call ups. John Cena opening the show with a promo was nice to see as he always good to listen to. Nothing much else here. For months, I kept asking "where the hell is Keith Lee?" I guess the WWE were waiting for crowds to come back. He had a great match against Lashley and I know it sucks that he lost too, but these two need to have more matches in the future. 

Six man tag team match was fine for what it was. It accomplished its goals for the tag team division while giving us a glimpse into Riddle's new feud. The Women's tag team match was whatever to me but the post match gave us Reginald showing his athleticism. At his point in Humberto Carrillo's career, there is nothing to root him for. All he does is get punked. And the main event match. Remember when the former Champ wasn't guaranteed a Title rematch when Adam Pearce took over? That didn't apply to Rhea Ripley. The rematch against Charlotte was good but it was the post match that was memorable. Nikki Cross went from being a flundering superstar with no direction. She changes gimmick into Nikki Cross A.S.H who wins the MITB briefcase and cashes in on Charlotte to be the new RAW Women's Champ. Happy for her. But tired of Charlotte and her short Title reigns.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

Well there is no one quite like WWE for taking the fans goodwill and smacking them around the face with it just 24 hours later is there.

No doubt they will hype John Cena and Goldberg as keeping momentum but outside of Cena returning at the start of the show truthfully they screwed up big and proved once again they are incapable of maintaining momentum with the present management team. 

Sheamus vs Carillo part 612

Elias vs Racism Ryker part 670

Natalya & Tamina vs Nia Jax & Shayna Baszler part 50

Karrion Kross removed of the mystique that puts eyes upon him and also splitting up a winning formula with Scarlett only to look a dud in a loss on his first night. 

Alexa Bliss still twitching her nose to make things happen despite now being in front of a paying live audience.

Reginald is now the WWE Joke champion despite the joke being over 2 years ago.

Drew McIntyre continues his creative burial further into a feud with Jobber Mahal.

And last but not least we now have a comic joke book character holding one of the top women's prizes. 

So the question must be asked how is everyone feeling about that so called big time momentum continuing now? 
This company are too damn lazy to spell the word momentum never mind keep it flowing. 

Interest over in less than 24 hours, you have to give it to classic modern day WWE.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Nothing really all that surprising about how everything was handled on RAW.

MITB was great, but then most of WWE's PPVs massively outperform the TV show output. This is just the same. When they are actually putting on an event like MITB, and they let the talent of the wrestlers be the driving force behind the product - plus, throw in a few nice surprises, everything is good.

But when it comes to RAW, it's lowest possible effort, it's all about the crap booking, it's rematch upon rematch, start to finish, and it's making sure no one gets a chance to have a good match because the matches are less than 10 minutes long, and all have 4 minutes of adverts.

I tuned into RAW to see the live crowds back, and to see if WWE would actually follow up on anything they promised. The answer is a resounding "no". I'm immediately going back to just catching up with the storylines on YouTube before PPVs. I'm not wasting 5 hours of my week on this arse gravy.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

One quote from Saxton I think made me chuckle to myself, and it felt like they were getting in a dig. ‘In an unexpected rematch…’


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

WWE showed on RAW that no matter how many returns or unexpected things that they will have on the show it will still have that stale structure to it. The rematches. Like, I honestly got tired of listening to Graves and Byron with their video game commentary, which sucks because I usually like Graves. It's all so robotic and repetitive. Maybe I am just spoiled with Pat McAfee on Smackdown, I don't know.

The crowd clearly loves John Cena. I can't really be negative of Cena because of that. I am still indifferent on him. He does bring a lot of energy.

Keith Lees return was unexpected. Great to see him back. Hate that he lost to Lashley but I am not as concerned about that because Lashley is a beast as Champ.

Goldbergs return, I groaned. The crowd clearly welcomed his entrance but I really don't want to see him get another title shot. His last two matches was him losing to Strowman and McIntyre. ..but I get it. Goldberg has that nostalgia in the fans eyes.

Sheamus vs. Humberto... Please move on from Humberto challenging Sheamus. Find something else to build Priest vs. Sheamus.

Jeff Hardy with "No More Words" was a nice surprise... but then he beats NXTs Champion that was being portrayed as near unbeatable until this week. What a horrible decision to have Kross lose like that. Id like to know what Triple H is thinking when BS stuff like that happen with NXT wrestlers on the main roster.

I want to see Shayna split off from Nia Jax. If you want to do an "odd couples tag team" then do Shayna and Rhea. NXT Shayna would have split off from Nia Jax and her love for Reggie a long time ago.

Nikki ASH cashing in on Charlotte... Not a fan of Charlotte having another short reign, not a fan of Nikki already cashing in the case.

Loved seeing Eva Marie being on the show. She looked great. Her and Piper matching was a nice touch. lol Loved Alexa's facial expressions and Eva Marie impersonation.z

I will add that a lot happened on RAW. I forgot about the 6 man tag team match and the Ryker/Elias thing.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I would of switch Elias/Ryker and Lashley/Lee where Elias played his music only to be interrupted by the return of Keith Lee and ends up defeating him, Ryker accepts Lashley's challenge and shows a good effort but is still beaten down by Lashley.

Don't care for Cena/Reigns and Lashley/Goldberg (which is weird since I like all four guys).

I thought for sure Rhea would stop Nikki's cashing since Rhea would want to be the one who takes the title off of Charlotte.

Karrion should not be losing on his debut match, no wait he should not be debuting at all since hes a champion of NXT and he has never been pin so why now when the title's not on the line?


----------



## Krysis (Oct 4, 2020)

Raw was good for the first hour and a bit.

Ryker/Elias I don't care about. Hopefully its done now. 
Lee returning was great to see, but not to further Lashley. You could've done that with someone like what the poster above said with Ryker.
I get that maybe their starting something with Hardy, but thats not the way to do it. Kross is a WWE branded champion. To lose in a few minutes to Hardy completely undermines Kross as a Dominant type Monster. Why not have him destroy Riccochet and have Hardy come to the rescue?

I'm not even a fan of Kross but if you think you have something in him or Lee that is very bad booking


----------

